# ""  Pickup Poltava /

## Rubens

(pickup)!   ,     !

----------


## V00D00People

> (pickup)!   ,     !

  ...

----------


## Rubens

V00D00People   [COLOR="Red"]??:smoke:             [COLOR="Red"] ,     _ :hunter:

----------


## Def

> V00D00People   [COLOR="Red"]??:smoke:             [COLOR="Red"] ,     _ :hunter:

       .

----------


## Marisya

Rubens?     .. .       ...       ...:not_i:

----------


## V00D00People

**  *   ?*   ...

----------


## Rubens

( . pickup) - , .     , Pickup (-,    ) -    ,  - ,  -  .   
    ,       :victory:    
 "   " 
    !! ,  .,

----------


## Def

> ( . pickup) - , .     , Pickup (-,    ) -    ,  - ,  -  .   
>     ,       :victory:    
>  "   " 
>     !! ,  .,

  *!!!   !!!     . -  !

----------


## V00D00People

> ,       :victory:    
> [COLOR="Red"] "   " 
>     !! ,  .,

  ,   !       ?

----------


## Rubens

?  ,          !!!!:slow:

----------


## Rubens

V00D00People

,   !       ?  
  ,       !                 !      :sarcastic_hand:   
    ,         :music2:

----------


## Tail

> ?  ,          !!!!:slow:

    .       ?

----------


## Def

> ?  ,          !!!!:slow:

   ,  ,   .    ? :)):)):)) 
 ,  .

----------


## Tail

> !! ,  .,

       ?

----------


## Def

> ?

   .:))

----------


## Tail

> .:))

  ...   ?:))

----------


## Def

> ...   ?:))

  .  .:))

----------


## Ihor

> V00D00People
> 
> ,   !       ?  
> **,       !        **         !      :sarcastic_hand:   
>     ,         :music2:

       !      ?!   

> .  .:))

----------


## Tail

> 

    ?    -  !          ?

----------


## Rubens

??          ,     !    ?     .        !                        ,   ,       !      ,       ?*  8899  !!!!!

----------


## Rubens

**   :scare2:  !!

----------


## Tail

> **   :scare2:  !!

       ? Furer,      ?

----------


## V00D00People

*Rubens*            "". 
    ,     ,   -,  ,  ,      ,  , Rubens,   \,      .     ,             "  "  ... ,  ,    UP     (   ).  
 - *  ,   .*

----------


## Marisya

> ? ** -  !

  
+1    

> ** **    ?

       ? :))

----------


## Rubens

,      .  .

----------


## Tail

> ? :))

        , -     .

----------


## Tail

> ,      .  .

  :))        ?:))   ? ,   :(

----------


## Ihor

> *Rubens*            "". 
>     ,     , *  -,  ,  ,      ,  , Rubens,   \,      .     ,             "  "  ... ,  ,    UP     (   ).*  
>  - *  ,   .*

  
 100%!!!    ,         ""     ""

----------


## Tail

> 100%!!!    ,         ""     ""

   :) :)   :))

----------


## Marisya

> *Rubens*  
>  - *  ,   .*

     
/.

----------


## V00D00People

> /.

  ,  .

----------


## Rubens

!         !!!

----------


## Def

> !         !!!

   **    ,       ?

----------


## aneisha

2Rubens 
   ....! 
 ( . pickup) - , .     , Pickup (-,    ) -    ,  - ,  -  .   
-, ,        . -,       .   
  ,       !                 !        
       ,  ,     ,      ,        !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
   ,            .       -    .       ( , ,        :))))))))!!!!!!!!!)        ,   , . , ,  ,        ,     .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> !         !!!

     ?
  ???
!   !
           .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,            .       -    .       ( , ,        :))))))))!!!!!!!!!)        ,   , . , ,  ,        ,     .

  :) !

----------


## aneisha

> :) !

       - :)

----------


## Def

.
 - ,       .
  .     ...

----------


## aneisha

> .
>  - ,       .
>   .     ...

  ....      ,      :)

----------


## Def

> ....      ,      :)

     .     .          .:(

----------


## aneisha

.     , ,  .    .      ,  ,        .       ,          . 
, !:(

----------


## Def

> ,  ,        .       ,          .

     , ...

----------


## aneisha

:)
,    . :(
  ,      ,   , -    ,        ,     ,    ,  .

----------


## Def

.         . 
   ,    (). 
 ?

----------


## aneisha

.     ,      .      .    ,      , ,    .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,      ,   , -    ,        ,     ,    ,  .

       , ,  :)
     ? :)

----------


## aneisha

?         .     ,   ?       . 
  (     )      ,  :)

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ?         .     ,   ?       . 
>   (     )      ,  :)

  :))   ..     ,        ,   :))
     ,  ( )     ,      ...   ...            ...   ..      .   ,    -  -  .
      ,          ...       ...
   ,     ,           .
,  , .

----------


## aneisha

.          ....   .   - . 
   "",     -.      ?:)
        -   . 
 - ,  ,     ,    10   :))))))))   -   -  :)))))))      ,        .

----------


## Rubens

!     ,          ,    ()  !

----------


## Rubens

!         !      :declare:!      !        !            :declare:      :declare:!     ,   ,    :king2:      -         !   +:declare:

----------


## Rubens

!          :prankster: 
[COLOR="Red"]  
    ()      .........:girl_cray3: 
  ,,!      ,                !         ,      (   , ,  ):prankster:              ,             ,   :prankster:             :prankster:                   :girl_cray3:          ,  ,  !!!!

----------


## aneisha

> ,,!      ,                !         ,      (   , ,  )

  ,     ,  ,          .       " ".   .  ,       -,     - .           " ?"      " ".     ,    -  . 
:        ?   :)

----------


## Rubens

....        !         :meeting:           !            ,       !!!           !!               :tease:       !     !

----------


## aneisha

,  ,     ?      .      !

----------


## Rubens

,           :meowth:         ,          :taunt:             !    ,    !   :blum2:

----------


## aneisha

,  ,       .       -  .   -   ,   ,  ....   .          .

----------


## Marisya

Rubens 
,   ...
     ? :)

----------


## aneisha

> Rubens 
> ,   ...
>      ? :)

      .    :)

----------


## Rubens

=)   =)        !!!             !             :taunt:

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

,  ,  ...
:wacko:

----------


## aneisha

> =)   =)        !!!             !             :taunt:

  
       ,    .  ,    :))))))))))

----------


## Def

> ,  ,  ...
> :wacko:

  +1...

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ,    .  ,    :))))))))))

        ,   ,    -. :umnik:   :(

----------


## Rubens

!        !   ,       :tease:      :meeting: ,            (,)

----------


## Rubens

,   :pilot:            :read:

----------


## aneisha

> !        !   ,       :tease:      :meeting: ,            (,)

  ,           ! :)
    -   - .    ,   . :)  :)

----------


## Def

.
   ,  .

----------


## Rubens

......

----------


## Rubens

,   ,      :sarcastic:   ,,!   www.lover.ru      :sarcastic:      !!

----------


## aneisha

> ,   ,      :sarcastic:   ,,!   www.lover.ru      :sarcastic:      !!

      .........

----------


## Rubens

:to_babruysk: :angel:

----------


## Ihor

> *      ,  ,     ?      .      !*

      !            , ....
, , :    , , ,  ,           ,            .!

----------


## Ihor

> !        !   ,       :tease: *     :meeting: ,            (,)*

               ,       !       ""            !

----------


## Rubens

100%   !!           !        ,           .   .    -      !     .?    www.rmes.ru  &   www.lover.ru

----------


## V00D00People

> ""            !

  +1 
 ! 
    ,  - (  :) ).

----------


## Tail

> 100%   !!           !        ,           .   .    -      !     .?    www.rmes.ru  &   www.lover.ru

  , ,       .     ,    .     :"    -     ";)

----------


## Rubens

!:tommy:           !                   :lazy:

----------


## Ihor

> +1 
>  ! 
>     ,  - (  :) ).

      ,

----------


## Marisya

... 
    ,       !.

----------


## Ihor

> 100%   !!           ! *       ,           .*   .    -      !     .?    www.rmes.ru  &   www.lover.ru

  
                 (     , ..       ,            ) 
 ,  ,         !

----------


## aneisha

> ... 
>     ,       !.

  +1 
      .     -  .            ...      , ....   .....
,  ,     . 
2 Rubens
   ,   .    ,  , ,       - .   .

----------


## Rubens

:whistle:     !!!!                     .

----------


## aneisha

:)
       ,      .        ,         ,   .... ,    !!!!!! !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rubens

!          !     ,            ()  (  ):big_boss:       ?     !             !  ? -!         !

----------


## aneisha

/
 ................

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> .

     ...... :)) 
Rubens,       ,   /   ,      ?        ,          ? 
            :  

> ()  (  )      ?

----------


## Rubens

!       ?                 ?         ,!   ..   ,,     !

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

""          .          ,        " "        "  " :))

----------


## Rubens

,

----------


## MankubusS

....      . 1.  ( )      14        .....             ???         ,       ,   ,        .
2.      ....                 ,          .....         ...      ...

----------


## Rubens

!!!!:crazy_pilot:     .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

?      .
          .        , +      .       ,    ,     - . 
     ,     , .
  ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## Rubens

> ,     , .
>   ,  ,  ,     .

----------


## MankubusS

!           !!!!       ???

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ,

      ,       .  ,      "",                 ...     ,     . :))    

> ....                 ,          .....

  1.   ""    , ?
2.    ,        ? :)   

> !!!!

      ,    .
    .  ,      -     .     .      -  .

----------


## MankubusS

...      ....       ...        :crazy_pilot:

----------


## MankubusS

""        ,     .             . ? ?    ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ....

            .    -    ,          .
     -   ,  .
  - ,       .      ,     "" ,  ,  ,   .
         ,      . 
    ,    ,  , ,   .          .   

> ,     .

          ,   ,    . 
      .    ,     ""           .           .              (   aneisha   - : "    ,  ,      ?").

----------


## MankubusS

[QUOTE=Mr. dUSHA;17136]    ,       .  ,      "",                 ...     ,     . :)) 
      .  ?  
:yes3:

----------


## MankubusS

> ,    ,  , ,   .          .

   ..         ,      .

----------

*Mr. dUSHA*,          .     ,       .       ,      ' *" ,   .   ,   !"*.    ,           (     )     .

----------


## Rubens

> *Mr. dUSHA*,          .

  :stinker:           !      !           ,   .

----------

> :stinker:           !      !           ,   .

      - - .    ,     ?              "   ".
      ?   .                 .

----------


## Tail

> ,          .

    :))

----------


## MankubusS

> :))

       ...

----------


## MankubusS

> *Mr. dUSHA*,          . .

     ,        ,      (            )

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> "   ".

  !  
...    ,     ...       ... :)

----------


## Rubens

> ...    ,     ...       ... :)

  :morpheus: ...   ,  ,       ?

----------


## Tail

> ...

   ,    ""    :))      :))

----------


## Rubens

,   :declare:

----------


## MankubusS

....

----------


## Tail

?    :))

----------


## MankubusS

> ?    :))

        ...

----------


## Rubens

?    :snooks:

----------


## rust

, .... 
  !
...

----------


## Rubens

> , .... 
>   !
> ...

   :dance3:        :dance3:

----------


## rust

,    1- ,      
            .        .
   .
 ,  .   , ,  .

----------


## knell

,     ?    ?
      , ,  ,   , 
  -   ,    .   -  .

----------


## Tail

> ...

  2    -     :))

----------


## rust

,   ?

----------


## knell

!!!
 : 1923 , : 445 , : 23495 .
  ! ! 
...

----------


## nickeler

,  !      .      ,     .      ,  ,         ,           . ,  ,    :         ,     ,       .    ,      ,     .  ,        ?              ,               ,  -,    ,    .  ,            .      . , -,    ,         ,    . , !

----------


## rust

+1

----------


## Rubens

> ,  !      .      ,     .      ,  ,         ,           . ,  ,    :         ,     ,       .    ,      ,     .  ,        ?              ,               ,  -,    ,    .  ,            .      . , -,    ,         ,    . , !

  ,          -!!

----------


## rust

-2 ,     ?

----------


## P0rn0

> ,          -!!

   ,    ...    ?

----------


## Rubens

> -2 ,     ?

    -2

----------


## Rubens

> ,    ...    ?

  ,

----------

*nickeler* -  !!!   100% !   -    ,   ,  !   ,      -   . :))
,    !         (   ).        .

----------


## Rubens

> *nickeler* -  !!!   100% !   -    ,   ,  !   ,      -   . :))
> ,    !         (   ).        .

                     ???     ,    ,   ,       !!!        ,  .,               !!!                  ??

----------


## rust

> ,  .,               !!!

        ,   ?      ?

----------


## Rubens

> ,   ?      ?

      ,     ,                 ,        :dance4:           ,   :yes2:

----------

!             .  ,             -   .   . :)

----------


## rust

!

----------


## knell



----------


## Rubens

:russian:       :pooh:  , :grin:

----------


## nickeler

.          .        :) 
   :           .    ,       .       .          .   .   , !?

----------


## rust

,   ,

----------


## knell

> ,   ,

  ,    , ,    :
- , ,  , 
-  -------..
- -, ,   ?
- ---
-   , !

- , ,     ,  ??? !!!

----------


## Rubens

> ,    , ,    :
> - , ,  , 
> -  -------..
> - -, ,   ?
> - ---
> -   , !
> 
> - , ,     ,  ??? !!!

   ,

----------


## Rubens

> .          .        :) 
>    :           .    ,       .       .          .   .   , !?

     :heat: !!! -   !!         .          !!

----------


## rust

...     ,     ...      .

----------


## Rubens

> ,   ,

  !!!    ,          ̪  ̪.      ?

----------


## knell

,   :))) http://weather.com

----------


## rust

,   ?    
   ,   ... 
        MSDN 
http://www.gismeteo.ua/

----------


## Rubens

?    ?

----------


## rust



----------


## knell

:)))) .  )))

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Rubens

?      ?

----------


## rust

> ?      ?

    !  !

----------


## knell

> ?

  .   " "     :))))

----------


## aneisha

> .          .        :) 
>    :           .    ,       .       .          .   .   , !?

    !:)   ?:)

----------


## knell

-!! :))     )

----------


## aneisha

> -!! :))     )

    ,   .  ,    :) ,      -   :)

----------


## Rubens

> ,   .  ,    :) ,      -   :)

     ,       .       ?        :prankster:

----------


## knell

?   
   ,     
       :))

----------


## Rubens

> ?   
>    ,     
>        :))

          ,  ?      .           :orc:

----------


## knell

,  - 
    -  ,

----------


## Rubens

:take_example:   .:blum3:        !!!

----------


## knell

,  ,         :)

----------


## rust

iic? 
      ?

----------


## Rubens

> iic? 
>       ?

       :))    :))          -

----------


## rust

.

 -      ,    ,  ,   ...   1-   .
 ,

----------


## Rubens

> .
> 
>  -      ,    ,  ,   ...   1-   .
>  ,

       :pooh_lol:

----------


## rust

? 
  ?

----------


## knell

?         ,  ,

----------


## rust

,    -,       .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

*nickeler* *aneisha*   ...           -    ,            ᒺ  .... :)  *knell*-  *rust*-         ,     ... 
   -      . 
    ϳ        !

----------


## aneisha

[QUOTE=Mr. dUSHA;17623]  *nickeler* *aneisha*   ...           -    ,            ᒺ  .... :)[QUOTE]  
ͺ!!!!!!!!!!!!!    , ,        :))))))))))

----------


## Rubens

[QUOTE=aneisha;17624][QUOTE=Mr. dUSHA;17623]  *nickeler* *aneisha*   ...           -    ,            ᒺ  .... :) 

> ͺ!!!!!!!!!!!!!    , ,        :))))))))))

      :to_clue:

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> , ,        :))))))))))

   ! :)      ,         !!!       ""    .    -   ,   -1  ! :)) 
ҳ ,      !     ,  ,  ,    ,          ...........  ,   ,   ...... ϳ   ,         ... :))

----------


## Rubens

!!!       ,,,,     :take_example:

----------


## nickeler

.    -,       .  ! !!!!!

----------


## nickeler

,    !?   ,  ,     ϲ _  ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Mr. dUSHA 
, !      ,       -

----------


## knell

> !!!       ,,,,     :take_example:

  ...   ?
       " "
    rust,  -     ,    .     "" 99%    .
   ,   95%  .
     ()
  -   ,   .            ,   "   ".   ?            ,   "".           ,     Amway,   .      ,  ""        .        . 
 ,    ,  .   .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> , !      ,       -

   !         ! :)

----------


## Rubens

:shablon_01:               !!!

----------


## nickeler

,  ... , ,    .... 
:      ????

----------


## knell

,    "  " -    :(

----------


## rust

80-    ** 
    .     .  
     .   .   . ,       . 
        ?    ,   ,    . 
    ,    ?         ?   ,      . 
 ,       ,   ?    ,  ,    . 
     :   ,     ,   .      ,  ,     ,    "", : "       ",    ,  . 
  ,    ,  ,        .       ,     .   ,    .          ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   ,   ,     ,   ,   " ",    . 
     ,    ,         ,     .      .    - !

----------


## Koctr

... ...  .      .  ,     -   ,    .             . 
     -   .  ,  ,     , - ""   .... 
    .... 
 ,      ""    . 
      !  19  ,  ....  
P.S.  ,    ....

----------


## Tail

*      :           . ?!   -  !        -       :search:

----------


## Rubens

-  !!     ?:yes4:

----------


## Oburi

http://zed.livejournal.com/218942.html?page=3  ... ...         ...     ... :punish:

----------


## Ihor

> http://zed.livejournal.com/218942.html?page=3  ... ...         ...     ... :punish:

      !:)

----------


## Tail

> http://zed.livejournal.com/218942.html?page=3 :

   -   :))  - :shablon_02:

----------


## aneisha

!  -   ,         :)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Rubens

!   ,

----------


## rust

> !   ,

    ...           ...

----------


## rust

...   100%

----------


## Tail

> ...   100%

  +1  :crazy_pilot:

----------


## Rubens

> +1  :crazy_pilot:

  ...   , ,  !     .    !!!!!     ,   ...  !!!    ???

----------


## Tail

> ...   , ,  !     .    !!!!!     ,   ...  !!!    ???

  :)           ?     (      ;))       :big_boss:

----------


## Rubens

> :)           ?     (      ;))       :big_boss:

  ,         !!           ,   !!!

----------


## rust

> ,   !!!

    ?

----------


## Rubens

> ?

  :bomb:      !!!!              :superman2:

----------


## rust

> !!!!

     ?

----------


## V00D00People

> :bomb:      !!!!              :superman2:

  :))

----------


## Rubens

> ?

                -!!!

----------


## Tail

> ,         !!           ,   !!!

       ,       .   

> -!!!

           ""  :pleasantry:

----------


## Rubens

!!!   ,   ???  :pleasantry:    !!

----------


## Odo

> !!!   ,   ???  :pleasantry:    !!

     .   , ,       , -     ,          ,  ,    .

----------


## Rubens

> .   , ,       , -     ,          ,  ,    .

  +1

----------


## Tail

> ???

  ,   :)) ;)   

> ,    .

          ,    -       .    .

----------


## Odo

> ,    -       .    .

     ?

----------


## Rubens

,        !!

----------


## rust

100%

----------


## Rubens

,   .     , UKSUS        !!!

----------


## Waldemar

> :bomb:      !!!!              :superman2:

  :))     , ,     .....    ....        ....     :))
, ...   :pleasantry: ...   .... :clapping:

----------


## Rubens

)))  :p       , ..    .     -  ,      ,   ,   ,  ,       . :shablon_04:   (  ?) :p  ,            ,     .            .:paint2:              ,      .      , ..    ,   .     ,     ,       ,      .:diablo:     ))

----------


## Tail

> ?

     .        .

----------


## ꩮ

-     ,     (    ).    ?      ?

----------


## rust

> )))  :p       , ..    .     -  ,      ,   ,   ,  ,       . :shablon_04:   (  ?) :p  ,            ,     .            .:paint2:              ,      .      , ..    ,   .     ,     ,       ,      .:diablo:     ))

   ...
            ...
       ?
      .
 ...      .

----------


## Rubens

> ...
>             ...
>        ?
>       .
>  ...      .

    !!!     ,    !!   ....!      .     ,    ,      !!! :buba_phone:     !!!         ,            .....

----------


## rust

> !!!     ,    !!   ....!      .     ,    ,      !!! :buba_phone:     !!!         ,            .....

  1-  2-

----------


## Def

>

----------


## rust

,   !

----------


## Rubens

> 

          !!  !!

----------


## Odo

> !!  !!

  - ;) ! .

----------


## Def

,      .    .  
      ,    .   ,     .   , ,   .

----------


## Rubens

> ,      .    .

     !!   ??   ? :whistle2:         !!

----------


## Def

> ...

     . .

----------


## Rubens

> .

  ,    ??

----------


## Def

> ,    ??

  
 ",    , !" () rust.http://www.poltavaforum.com/zvalyshe...html#post21499
:)):)):)):)):))

----------


## rust

> ,    ??

  *    , *

----------

..    ..    ..

----------

,                .        (         ,           ).     (  )        " " , ,   ...... !!!   ! 
...   ,  ,    ,         ...  . 
  ,     ,          -     ,   . :    ,      ,                (         ). , , :  !!!   ,         .   !!!       ! 
,  ""  :
, ,     -   ! 
 ... , ,        -    .  15-19            ,    .      .

----------


## nevodka

,        8)
-           %)

----------


## Def

> -           %)

----------

> :whistle:     !!!!                     .

        .    :    ,   ,      .  ,  . 
          ,

----------


## rust

-

----------


## nevodka

> -

      )
        ,         ,         =)

----------

... ....            ?

----------


## nevodka

**, . "" ,   " ".

----------


## Tail

> -

----------


## Rubens

!!             !!    !   -       !
    ??

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Def

.  , - .

----------


## rust

....

----------


## aneisha

!    .      - 
"     , ..    ,   ." 
,   ,    (   )     ?           ... ,      ...  ,        -      ,   :)))))))))...  
,   ,      (  , ?!:))

----------


## Rubens

!!               !!   (  Ҹ ,       )   !

----------


## rust

> !!               !!   (  Ҹ ,       )   !

----------


## Def

> !!               !!   (  Ҹ ,       )   !

      ,   .

----------


## rust

!

----------


## Def

. 
      .  , ,  .      -  .    - -.    . 
   !  !       -  . "" -   - " ,      "    ".    .    -   .   -    ." 
       .      .    ,  ,    
  "      
    ." 
  "   " -  .   . 
     !   - .  ,  ,   . 
  "  -?    -   ,     ? ", -?", " ?", " ?", "    ?" .   .    . "       ?" -  .   ,   -  ,    - '     .  .     ." 
    .   ,     .  ,     - "   .     !" -  . 
  -    ,   ,      .            .   .     ,   .  
  -      .   7-10     .  
  -     . ,  ,   ,  . -    .     ,    . "-       " -  . "   ?   - .   ?    !  !" 
           .       . 
  "        ,  ? " -  ,     . 
  "   , ,    ?" -  ,      . 
  "!" -   ,  . 
  "        , ?    ?" -      . 
  "!! " -   - "    ".    .  ,  ,       . 
  " !   !" -    - "  .       ." 
  " ,  ,   " -  ,   .  http://zhurnal.lib.ru/u/uzun_s_d/1115.shtml

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Def

. .

----------


## Tail

> ,   ,      (  , ?!:))

   .       ,

----------


## Marisya

> .       *,*

----------


## Tail

> 

   ?

----------


## Marisya

> ?

     ...

----------


## rust

!

----------


## Tail

> ...

  ?

----------


## rust

> ?

     ...

----------


## Rubens

22  !!!  !!!! 
  !      ))

----------


## nevodka

,    !  ,          ,    ,   ?

----------


## rust

> ,    !  ,          ,    ,   ?

----------


## Def

.

----------


## laithemmer

26 ( 26!!!) . ͺ, ,  !   ... ...  ,  !!     ,   !    -  !
      -    !!! ϳ  !!!....
     ...     ,   .          .  
 -    -   ,     ...     !!
  !!

----------


## R0N

> .

           bidla.net

----------


## g-unit

,     ,        , ..           ,      ,        ...     , ..        -       ,    -  2       ,   ""   (, , ,   ..),     ,    10  ,    .          ", ,    ..."

----------


## aneisha

....   ""  ".
       ,     " " (   )       . .  . 
     ( ,    ?),       (  )  ?  
  - ,    ?  ,        ?

----------


## Tail

> ,       (  )  ?  
>   - ,    ?  ,        ?

----------


## Ihor

> ....   ""  ".
>        ,     " " (   )       . .  .  *     ( ,    ?)*,       (  )  ?   *  - ,    ?  ,        ?*

    
   :)

----------


## aneisha

. :))))
 , , ,  . ,    -. 
, -,   .  , .      ,   " ,   ".  ,  ,   . 
   ,   ,  ?   ?

----------


## Def

)))     ()  .

----------


## aneisha

)))))))))))))

----------


## rust

> ,     ,        , ..           ,      ,        ...     , ..        -       ,    -  2       ,   ""   (, , ,   ..),     ,    10  ,    .          ", ,    ..."

     ,        .
 ,     .

----------


## g-unit

> . :))))
>  , , ,  . ,    -. 
> , -,   .  , .      ,   " ,   ".  ,  ,   . 
>    ,   ,  ?   ?

          ,      .   **!!!!

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      .   **!!!!

  ?      ?    - "   "???       ?
 .   ....

----------


## Ihor

> ,      .   **!!!!

  ....   .....   ....

----------


## aneisha

,     100%.  ,   ,   .        ,         ,   ""......
    .     .       ,     .     (  "")    - ,    - .
    ,        .     ,   . 
    ,     ...  .....
 ,  ........

----------


## Ihor

> ,     100%.  ,   ,   .        ,         ,   ""......
>     .     .       ,     .     (  "")    - ,    - .
>     ,        .     ,   . 
>     ,     ...  .....
>  ,  ........

       ,      ,      ....:)  http://www.poltavaforum.com/jyttia-m...html#post35388

----------


## aneisha

Ihor, ,       ,   ?:))))

----------


## laithemmer

""??         ...

----------


## Tail

> ""??         ...

  ,

----------


## laithemmer

,         ....  ,      ...

----------


## admin

> ,         ....  ,      ...

          ,    .    ,          - .

----------

> g-unit  
>         ,      .   !!!!

           ,        .     ? 
    ,     ,        , 10 .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    .    ,          - .

      ,     ?   "     "?!            .      .   

> ,        .     ? 
>     ,     ,        , 10 .

  ֳ,          ?  ,    ....,     .    ,    .       ,  ,         .  ,   , .

----------


## admin

> ,     ?   "     "?!            .      .

  **. ,        ,  laithemmer,      .
  "     "?!,     "".           .    ,   .    ,     ,   ,     .    ,     ,   :   .  

> ֳ,          ?  ,    ....,     .    ,    .       ,  ,         .  ,   , .

       ,     .     ?

----------

.    ,  

> g-unit  
>         ,      .   !!!!

    .
                 .     .
 

> .

   

> !!!!

  -   IQ  .      60+-20

----------


## laithemmer

> **. ,        ,  laithemmer,      .
> ...    ,     ,   ,     .    ,     ,   :   .

  ,  fragov,     , .     ,  -  ....      ,            .     ,       ,   ?    ,    ,      "",  .   

> ,     .     ?

    ,        - ̳ ? ͳ   .     *aneisha*.         ,    .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

,             ,    ,          .
       .        .

----------


## V00D00People

-    ?    ?  ?       ?  (laithemmer ,aneisha ...)    1         , -        ...  
..   g-unit .

----------


## NaM

...    , ,  ?   ,-...)))

----------


## rust



----------


## Rubens

))    )   ,)       "  " ))    ,   ))   ""         ))          ,   )

----------


## rust

> 

  !

----------


## Ihor

> ))    )   ,)       "  " )) ** ,   ))   ""         ))          ,   )

     !

----------


## Odo

> -    ?    ?  ?       ?  (laithemmer ,aneisha ...)    1         , -        ...

  ֳ , .

----------


## laithemmer

...  ..     )))  **:     ³      .  " ",   ,     ...
  - ,

----------


## R0N

?   ,   .              ,     .
   . 
      ,       , ,  ,           .     ,      .      ,           .       -      ...       ,    ...

----------

*2RON*
 ,   ,         "Pickup"? 
            ?

----------


## rust



----------


## **SEM**

...  30 -    -   !"!    **     --      ...   -       ...-,   . 
            ---        http://www.rmes.kiev.ua/2007/07/28/i...vizhenija.html

----------


## rust

> ...  30 -    -   !"!    **     --      ...   -       ...-,   . 
>             ---        http://www.rmes.kiev.ua/2007/07/28/i...vizhenija.html

     .....

----------


## **SEM**

> *2RON*
>  ,   ,         "Pickup"? 
>             ?

  ...   !!!  ר )))     
        ...     10-15       ...

----------


## V00D00People

> ...  30

  !

----------

> 10-15       ...

    ...

----------


## **SEM**

> !

  ... ..  )))   

> ...

  .. !?..  ר !?... -  ,     !

----------


## zhanna_amanitas

,      ...,       ,     ,        
   ?       ? 
        ,        :      ,      ,          .        .     ,       ( ,           ).         ,        .   ,     .        .    ,    ,     .     ?   ,  , ,          ,      8)
,   ,   ,     .   ,          ,   -        . 
.
  ,          (  ,    ).         .    ( ),  ,  ,   ,   ,    .          ,                  .    ,       (),         .     ,         .  ,       -    酻.      ,   ,       ,      ,              . 
              .             :     ,     ,     ,      ,           .   (-   ,  )    ,        ,        ,          .   ,        .     the Wall   Pink Floyd,  ,      (  ,   )         ,   ,  .   .  ,          (),        ,   ,     .   ,         (      ).    :     ,        ,  .  ,      8).           ,        ,          .      (   )      .     ,         ,      .      ,    ,     8) 
.............. 
http://careerguide.com.ua/

----------


## **SEM**

> ,      ...,       ,     ,       
> .............. 
> http://careerguide.com.ua/

       (, )..

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> (, )..

     :   ,  ...

----------


## **SEM**

> :   ,  ...

  ..     !!??...,      ""-PickUp    ))
        !-     ,    ,     ...      --    --"  **  !" 
:  (        ,        ,            ,! ,-                 ,      ,  
"  = "" -  ...    = !!!"

----------


## rust

-     .... 
.......

----------


## **SEM**

))))....  )),      -   ...

----------

> (, )..

       ,       ,        ...

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,       ,        ...

  **  ,             .    ,      ,  ,   ,  ?     .    -  ,     ?    ,   - ,         -   .    ,     ,    .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> **  ,             .    ,      ,  ,   ,  ?     .    -  ,     ?    ,   - ,         -   .    ,     ,    .

  :)  ,     ;)

----------


## Odo

> :)  ,     ;)

    ,  , . ,       : "Ƴ     ,    ,      ".   

> 

  ... Ƴ , -,   
     :    ,             .  ,                   ,            ,   : "...     "

----------

> **  ,             . .

            ...                    .   

> ,     ,    .

   ...     ...        .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ...

    ,       )) 
        ,     ,     ,    ,    ,   ,       . 
  ,     ** ,            ,   ,  -  ))) 
          -,        ... (    )   

> .

      ))

----------


## **SEM**

> ,       ,        ...

  ....     ...   ..!!!   "     "!   

> ...                    .

   ..  )))))))

----------

+1... 
    ....   :) 
  ...  ...   ...

----------

> ,       )) 
>           -,        ... (    )
>     ))

        .   .    .     .   -        .   

> ))

    ***SEM***     

> ,     ,    .

         .        .    2107   .

----------

-     !!! 
          ... 
   7  .. 
   ,       ....

----------

> -     !!! 
>           ...
>    7  ..
>    ,       ....

         .      . [COLOR="Red"]**** 
Admin:     .*

----------

,

----------


## Barbarossa

.     .    .    
     .    ,   .       ,   .       .

----------

> .     .    .    
>      .    ,   .       ,   .       .

       ?

----------


## Barbarossa

> ?

  Made in Germany

----------


## rust

...

----------


## Ihor

> ...

   !:)

----------


## rust



----------


## Barbarossa

-!     .

----------

> .     .    .

          ,

----------


## Rubens

,    ,         ??

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,         ??

     .   .   ""  .  ,     . .

----------


## Barbarossa

> ,    ,         ??

   !!!     . . .    ,    .  ,     .      ,    Fuck Up

----------


## rust

> ,    ,         ??

   - ?

----------

,    . 
 -  , .    ,  -  .         .   ,       ,         . 
        ..   -?   .

----------


## nickeler

**,    !  , !

----------


## Odo

> ,    . 
>  -  , .    ,  -  .         .   ,       ,         . 
>         ..   -?   .

  ĳ,    ,    " -".

----------


## Kach

> !!               !!   (  Ҹ ,       )   !

        "".         -   ,    ,    .   

> ,    . 
>  -  , .    ,  -  .         .   ,       ,         . 
>         ..   -?   .

   -  :)))   :))

----------


## Ihor

.... ...

----------

,         .  -       ( 338).  -       . 
       -   .         ,   ?  , ,   ,     .

----------


## Kach

> .... ...

          ?   ,     ? -         ,  !    ?

----------


## aneisha

,    -  . 
    - ,   . 
, ,  -    .       .        ,   -     . 
  ,          . 
       -  .      (   ) ,   "   ,      ....  "

----------


## Ihor

> ,         .  -       ( 338).  -       . 
>        -   .         ,   ?  , ,   ,     .

  
          ?:)

----------


## Odo

> ?:)

               ,    ,        ,    ""  ?       , ?  ,

----------


## Ihor

> ,    ,        ,    ""  ?       , ?  ,

  ,       ,     ,           ,     
,         ,   ""    ?

----------


## Odo

> ,       ,     ,           ,

  __        ? 

> ,         ,   ""    ?

   ,            ?

----------


## Odo

**,   ,  ,   ""  ,   "  "  ,

----------

**:    *Odo*, ,    -  .      - - :)

----------


## MaK

......   =(
    ...     .
    (         )      =)))        =(
     .

----------


## nickeler

> *Odo*, 
>            ?

  !!   !!!  !!!    ,  ,  ,  "  " -   ,            ""...   ,   .    .   -       " " ""...       ! !

----------


## Odo

> !!   !!!  !!!    ,  ,  ,  "  " -   ,            ""...   ,   .    .   -       " " ""...       ! !

    ,   ?  , ,    . ³

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,    ,      ...      ,  ,   " "   ...       "   ... -      ,    ... ,  ...     ..

----------


## aneisha

> ,   ?  , ,    . ³

  
   ,     ?  ,   ,

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,    ,      ...      ,  ,   " "   ...       "   ... -      ,    ... ,  ...     ..

  쳺  ,   ,    ,        ,    .   ,        ,    ,   ?

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*, :     ,     ,          .  
: *    .*  - -.  ,       / - -.           .  -          .       .         ? ?     ... ?           .

----------


## aneisha

> ,   ,     ?

  . .         ))))  ,    .       . 
    ͳ.

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*, :     ,     ,          .  
> : *    .*  - -.  ,       / - -.           .  -          .       .         ? ?     ... ?           .

        , ?          .   

> *Odo*, :     ,     ,          .  
> : *    .*  - -.  ,       / - -.           .  -          .

      ,         ? 

> .

         ,   ?        ,   ?

----------


## nickeler

**:         .         ??? ...        -    ...   !

----------


## Odo

> **:         .         ??? ...        -    ...   !

  3. 2. .    / 䳿          (1  / 10 );

----------


## admin

> ** -     ,

  ϳ     ,     .      ,      ""     " " : ; ;  .    ,    ,    ,  "   " -  ,  "  ,      " -  .
  , ,         !
,        .   " ", , ,   '   ,        , ,   㳿  ..
  ,        ,  ,         .    , ,   .
  ,     ,     ",    .    ,      !"     "" ?
   ,   ,  ,    -   .

----------


## aneisha

. ϳ   (,    )    .              .      .           ,   ,      .    ,     .       腻     :  * : "      ?",       ,      -,     "      ?".  -, ?         ,  ,     (-  ,    ),      .*
    )))))))     -  (  95)   (   )  .              . *  !   ,     .    .     ,   .             -    ,         !          ,         .        ,    ,   ,    Ũ   ,     .*
    ,    .., ..,   .       ,  ,  . , -     ,     ,    .  *     !*
 ,       . ,   , .      ?    
   .     ,     .      .

----------


## nickeler

*fragov*,    ,       ",         ? ,  ,  ,   ,   ,   ,      .   ""   ,    .     ,    ,    .    ,      ""...    , ,          ...

----------


## Odo

> ϳ     ,     .      ,      ""     " " : ; ;  .    ,    ,    ,  "   " -  ,  "  ,      " -  .
>   , ,         !
> ,        .   " ", , ,   '   ,        , ,   㳿  ..
>   ,        ,  ,         .    , ,   .
>   ,     ,     ",    .    ,      !"     "" ?
>    ,   ,  ,    -   .

    ,  ,        -         ? -   .    ,     ,                       ,       .   

> . ϳ   (,    )    .              .      .           ,   ,      .    ,     .       腻     :  * : "      ?",       ,      -,     "      ?".  -, ?         ,  ,     (-  ,    ),      .*
>     )))))))     -  (  95)   (   )  .              . *  !   ,     .    .     ,   .             -    ,         !          ,         .        ,    ,   ,    Ũ   ,     .*
>     ,    .., ..,   .       ,  ,  . , -     ,     ,    .  *     !*
>  ,       . ,   , .      ?    
>    .     ,     .      .

   ,     ,    ,          ?         . 
  :
          ?    ?

----------


## nickeler

.....      ,      ...       ?  ! !         ó...
    ,   ...    ...     ...    ...   -..
     - "    23...  "...
 ...      ...   - " - !",     "   "
 ...
    ?   쳿, 㳿, 㳿  ?

----------


## aneisha

> ,     ,    ,          ?         .

  .  ?    ?            .        ,       ))))))
   ,       ,         "..",  ,    . 
       -        ,    ,    -  : ",   , "

----------


## Odo

> *fragov*,    ,       ",         ? ,  ,  ,   ,   ,   ,      .   ""   ,    .     ,    ,    .    ,      ""...    , ,          ...

  ,        ,    ?   ,       ,     ?  ?   ?   

> .....      ,      ...       ?  ! !         ó...

         ,       ,   ,     "",          , ?   

> ...     ?   쳿, 㳿, 㳿  ?

      ,        

> .  ?    ?            .        ,       ))))))
>    ,       ,         "..",  ,    .        -        ,    ,    -  : ",   , "

     ,               (       ?)   ,               㳿           .     ?  ?

----------


## nickeler

-...   ,  "   "  ...      ,   ,   "!   "
   ...          ???   ?   " ,   ,   ,     ...  "...   ...           ...   ?

----------


## Odo

,       ,      ?       ?   ?   ,    ,     ,  쳺,  ,    ,        

> -...   ,  "   "  ...      ,   ,   "!   "
>    ...          ???   ?   " ,   ,   ,     ...  "...   ...           ...   ?

         ?    ?     ,  , -?        ,      ? 
 ,         ,     .     .    ,    ,    ,  ,       ,      .

----------


## aneisha

> ,               (       ?)   ,               㳿           .     ?  ?

        .      .  ,         .  " -      ;  - ,    ". 
      㳿 -  .       - .   ,   ,        ,       . 
 ,   ,   "

----------


## Odo

,     , ,      ,  .      ,      ,           ,   ?        -?     ,  ,   .   

> .      .  ,         .

   ,    ,      ,       . 

> " -      ;  - ,    ".

  ,   "" , ,     ? 

> 㳿 -  .       - .   ,   ,        ,       .  ,   ,   "

     ,  ,  ,   ,        ,   -          ,           .         ,      ,      ,        .

----------


## aneisha

> ,     , ,      ,  .      ,      ,           ,   ?        -?     ,  ,   .

  ,    ?         .   

> ,   "" , ,     ?

  ,   ?   "",           "", ,    ,    - .   

> ,     ,        ,   -          ,           .

                  .     ,  .    .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,     ...     -   ... ...  *aneisha*, ,   .      ....    ,     ....    ...  
     ,      ""     ""  . -      ,   -    ... ,     ,      ...   ..           ""...    ,     ...

----------


## Odo

> ,    ?         .

  ,       ,   ,   ""   .    ,       ? 

> ,   ?   "",           "", ,    ,    - .

     ,       ,        . 

> .     ,  .    .

    ,      ?

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,           .   .      ,   -  ,     ,    "    .      .   .

----------


## aneisha

> .  ,      ?

   ,   ,     .     . ,   -,      . 
       г -    ...   () ,  .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,     ...     -   ... ...

    ,  ,     ,     ,   . .           .    ,   . 

> *aneisha*, ,   .      ....    ,     ....    ...

   ,      . 

> ,      ""     ""  . -      ,   -    ... ,     ,      ...   ..           ""...    ,     ...

          .  .     ,        ,    "",  ,      ,   . г  ,  ,

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,     ...     ...   !  **:     *  ,  ,     ,     ,   . .           .    ,   .* -     ... -...   !    :   ,     ...-   ,          ...    !!!!

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,     .     .

      ?  ,      ?   ? 

> ,   -,      .

     ,     , ? 

> г -    ...   () ,  .

     ? ,   ,     䳺,    .   

> *Odo*,     ...     ...   !

      !    .

----------


## aneisha

**:     

> ,  ,     ,     ,   .

    ,  ,    -    .        ...
 ,        ?     ,     ?  !     
,   .     ?     ?
ǲ:

----------

> :
>           ?    ?

   :)      ,        ,   -  :)       ).   99%  .  
. , ,   "  "  "" .    **   .   !

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,    -    .        ...

        ?     ,     ?   

> ,   .     ?     ?

      ,       ,   ?       ,  ?

----------


## aneisha

> ?     ,     ?

   !     .
 ,  -   ,    .      ,     .  ,       .    , .       "    ?"

----------


## Odo

> ǲ:

             , ?       ? ,    ?

----------


## nickeler

**, ,      ???            ?     ,    " " .  ?     ,       ...   ...    ,         ,     ...      ... !

----------


## Odo

> !     .

       . ?   

> **, ,      ???            ?     ,    " " .  ?     ,       ...   ...    ,         ,     ...      ... !

     - ,         ,      ,    .    -,    ,        - ?    -        .

----------

> **, ,      ???

   -         .      -    .                     .  ?  . 
           .    -   .    ,     ,      :)

----------


## Odo

> ,  -   ,    .      ,     .  ,       .    , .       "    ?"

  ,  ,       ,   .     .       nickeler  ,        ˳,   ? ,   ?

----------


## nickeler

**:    *Odo*,  ˳     ...  ,  ...       ...  ,        .  ,  .  ,   ...  ...     ...  ...     ...

----------


## Odo

> ,      ""     ""  . -      ,   -    ... ,     ,      ...   ..           ""...    ,     ...

        ,    !!!     !          ?     .     .     ,   ,      .    !      ,             ,   -    ... ,     ,      ...   ..            ""...    ,     ...    

> *Odo*,  ˳     ...  ,  ...       ...  ,        .  ,  .  ,   ...  ...     ...  ...     ...

    ,        ˳ ,   ,     ,     ,       .  ,  ?    ?

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,       ... ...... ,             ...,   ...      ...     ,    ...    ,     ... ,    ...       ,      ...   ... ,    ,     ...       ...      ,        ...  ...

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,       ... ...... ,             ...,   ...      ...     ,    ...    ,     ... ,    ...       ,      ...   ... ,    ,     ...       ...      ,        ...  ...

    ,               ,     ,       ?                . ³ ,       ,       ,     .         ,      ,     ,     .
           ... ? 
    ,   ,        .                   ,        ,  ,    .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,       ...     ...      ,    ,     ....       ,       ...     "  ",   ,     "the small bitch",      ,    -  ...      ,     ...   - "  ,    "... ???   -  .   .   ...  - ...    ,     ...     ...       ...

----------


## Odo

,  , : 
 ,   
(   )
 ,  :


   ,



  . 
    ,
 , ,
,  ,
 , ,
   ,
  !
    ,
  ,
    !
 ,  ,
    !
      ,
  ,  
  ! 
    ,
  ,
  ,
  ,
  ,

   ,
  ,
   ,
   ,
 ,  
  ...

   ! 

  !

  ,
   !
   !   

> *Odo*,       ...     ...      ,    ,     ....       ,       ...     "  ",   ,     "the small bitch",      ,    -  ...      ,     ...   - "  ,    "... ???   -  .   .   ...  - ...    ,     ...     ...       ...

        .   .  ,      ,   ,    . ,     ,       ,          ,      . ,     . , .   ,    .              ,       -,        ... ? 
     ,          . ,   ,    ,     .    ? 
  :   "  ". 
  ,   ,       ,       , ,  ,   ,      ,  ,  ,  : "    !"  
  ,        ,    .

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,   !! -!    ,     ... ...  ...      ...    ?   ...      ...     ...   ,    ,   ...

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,   !! -!    ,     ......  ...      ...    ?   ...      ...

   ϳ          ˺, ,          ... ?   ?     ,       ? 

> ...   ,    ,   ...

             ,   ,   ,   ?

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,    ..              .      ...    ?   ,    Ǫ  ײ  !  - .           .   .     .      ...

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,    ..              .      ...    ?   ,    Ǫ  ײ  !  - .           .   .     .      ...

      ,   ,  ,              ,     - ,     ,     .            ,    ?

----------


## Rubens

,       ,      !  ! ,   !     .

----------


## Odo

> ,       ,      !  ! ,   !     .

      ,    .    ,           . ,          ,    ,    ,       ,     : "           ,     ,    ",      ?    ,                   ,                 ""    ,         ,       .

----------


## Rubens

,          ,   ,            ,      ,        ,   ,     ! " -    ,      "  
 ?  400 !!!!

----------

,      (  -   ,  )      \    \,   -  ,  . ,     ,    .     (   )))),      . 
,     -  .       ,       -    "  " ,      .

----------


## Rubens

,     .   ,   ,        .   ,    .   
   1  ?           ,  ?

----------


## _Viki_

> ,  ?

   .
 , ,        ?

----------


## aneisha

*_Viki_*,  **:    ?      !))))   ,       ))))

----------


## Rubens

> .
>  , ,        ?

       1   2    

> *_Viki_*,  **:    ?      !))))   ,       ))))

      ))

----------


## _Viki_

*aneisha*, , )))
 .. )))))
 -    .. 
<Firefly> ,   .     
   ? 
<Karrde>   . 
<Firefly>  ! 
<Karrde>   ,   ... 
<Firefly>   .     ? 
<Karrde>

----------


## Rubens

> *aneisha*, , )))
>  .. )))))
>  -    .. 
> <Firefly> ,   .     
>    ? 
> <Karrde>   . 
> <Firefly>  ! 
> <Karrde>   ,   ... 
> <Firefly>   .     ? 
> <Karrde>

   .   
     ))

----------


## _Viki_

> .   
>      ))

  
  :  !!   
, .

----------


## Odo

> 1  ?           ,  ?

    ,       ,   . .

----------


## Rubens

> :  !!   
> , .

      ))

----------


## Odo

> !!

    ϳ!   

> ))

  , ! ϳ  䳿.   !

----------


## Victorious

> *Odo*,           .   .      ,   -  ,     ,    "    .      .   .

  ...   ...    ...
nickeler,    .    ,  ,               .      ,   . 
,  ,      .   ,            .
  ?
,            ...
     .     ,  ?

----------


## Rubens

> ...   ...    ...
> nickeler,    .    ,  ,               .      ,   . 
> ,  ,      .   ,            .
>   ?
> ,            ...
>      .     ,  ?

  ,  !!

----------


## Odo

> ...   ...    ...
> nickeler,    .    ,  ,               .      ,   . 
> ,  ,      .   ,            .
>   ?
> ,            ...
>      .     ,  ?

          : "   ,     ".   .

----------


## Rubens

> *Odo*,           .   .      ,   -  ,     ,    "    .      .   .

  ,       ?    ,   ,       !     ?       ?     ,    ?        ,  ,  ,  !    !! 
  !!    ,   !

----------


## Victorious

> ,       ?    ,   ,       !     ?       ?     ,    ?        ,  ,  ,  !    !! 
>   !!    ,   !

  ,       .

----------


## Odo

> !!

    .     ,    : (   );  ( ); ҳ ().              ,    ҳ,     .       .

----------


## Rubens

> ,       .

     ,    ,      )))   

> .     ,    : (   );  ( ); ҳ ().              ,    ҳ,     .       .

  ,       .

----------

> [*] (   );[*] ( );[*]ҳ ().[/LIST]             ,    ҳ,     .       .

  ,     .  -    +  (?).            ?      :) 
.   ,  **    . ,  -     ,  - .

----------


## Victorious

> ...  : (   );  ( ); ҳ ().        ...

     ,   ,    - 
, ,  (,    )

----------


## _Viki_

.  ,  .
 ,    -    ?
     .       ,  ,   ,       , , ,     .       .            ,         -. 
  ,   ,    
   - . 
,   !

----------


## Rubens

> .  ,  .
>  ,    -    ?
>      .       ,  ,   ,       , , ,     .       .            ,         -. 
>   ,   ,    
>    - . 
> ,   !

        !    ,   ,                  ))        )) 
     ,         ,   !   ,       )

----------


## _Viki_

> !

  ,?  ?)) 
. , ,     ,
  ,

----------


## Rubens

> ,?  ?)) 
> . , ,     ,
>   ,

    ,       ,   ,  ,         ! 
!!! ,  !!        !      ,       .

----------


## _Viki_

> ,       ,   ,  ,         !

       .
,       ,
   . ,       ))

----------


## Rubens

> .
> ,       ,
>    . ,       ))

  ,      ,         ?            ?         !   

> .
> ,       ,
>    . ,       ))

      " "   ,     . ,    !      ,           ,        ,         !

----------


## Victorious

> ,      ,         ?            ?         !

   : 
1)   ",   - ?"
2)   㳿      ,     .        .           ,  -,  -,        ,   .   :).

----------


## Rubens

> : 
> 1)   ",   - ?"
> 2)   㳿      ,     .        .           ,  -,  -,        ,   .   :).

         .           ,  -,  -,        ,   !   )  )

----------


## _Viki_

> ,      ,         ?            ?         !

           ?
  ,         ))
   ,    ..
    .))

----------


## Rubens

> ?
>   ,         ))
>    ,    ..
>     .))

     ))

----------


## Odo

> ... * ,    -    ?*      .       ,  ,   ,       , , ,     .       .            ,         -.

   

> *     .* ...

   ,   ?

----------


## Rubens

)  ,    )

----------


## Odo

> ,     .  -    +  (?).            ?      :)

         ,           ,     ,    ,  "", ""        ,       .

----------


## _Viki_

> ,   ?

   ! ))) 
        ,
       ,   
 ))

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,    - 
> , ,  (,    )

          ,      :   ;    ;    .     .

----------


## _Viki_

> )  ,    )

  ,        
. ,     
 .

----------


## Rubens

> ,        
> . ,     
>  .

     ?

----------


## _Viki_

> ?

  ,     .)) 
 ,      
    . 
    - ,

----------


## Odo

> .
> ,      ,
>    . ,       ))

           .        -  ,           ,     .  ,          .        . , ,   ,    ?

----------


## Rubens

)) ϳ 
         ,   ,     ... 
  ? ))   )

----------


## Odo

> ! ))) 
>         ,
>        ,   
>  ))

  ,        : 

> .  ,  .
>  ,    -    ?
>      .       ,  ,   ,       , , ,     .       .            ,         -. ...

  ,   

> " "   ,     . ,    !      ,           ,        ,         !

  ֳ ,   .   ,      ,    .

----------


## Rubens

,    .       ?

----------


## _Viki_

> .        -  ,           ,     .  ,          .        . , ,   ,    ?

  ,   ))
  ,      .
   ,       ,
    - .
   ..   - ,   .
  ,     ,  , , 
 .  , ,   .
  .    . ,   .

----------


## Odo

> ,    .

   " "?

----------


## _Viki_

> 

      ,   
  ..)))

----------


## Rubens

> " "?

   ,     .   !

----------


## Odo

> ,   ))
>   ,      .
>    ,       ,
>     - .
>    ..   - ,   .
>   ,     ,  , , 
>  .  , ,   .
>   .    . ,   .

  ,    ,      ,  ,  ,  ,   ,     .     ,        .      ,     ,   ,   ,          , .,   . ,  ,             . 
 ,   ?

----------


## Rubens

!

----------


## _Viki_

> !

   ..

----------


## Odo

*_Viki_*, *Rubens*,      .

----------


## Rubens

> ,    ,      ,  ,  ,  ,   ,     .     ,        .      ,     ,   ,   ,          , .,   . ,  ,             . 
>  ,   ?

  +1  !    !   

> ..

  ,   ,   ,

----------


## Odo

> ..

----------


## _Viki_

> ,    ,      ,  ,  ,  ,   ,     .     ,        .      ,     ,   ,   ,          , .,   . ,  ,             . 
>  ,   ?

  "...     ,
    "... ))) 
     ,  ,  ,   . 
 ,  -  -,   ? 
   )

----------


## admin

> ,   ,   ,

    .                3-4 .    , *Rubens*,       .

----------


## Rubens

> .                3-4 .    , *Rubens*,       .

  ,   ,      ,        ,  3-4

----------


## Odo

> .                3-4 .

       3-4      , ?  ,    , ? 

> , *Rubens*,       .

     ,    ,  ?

----------


## Rubens

,  ?

----------


## Odo

> ,  ?

  ,       ,        ,   (),   . ³,     .

----------

> 

     .        .     ,    ""  ,  .  .   .

----------


## Rubens

,         ?

----------


## _Viki_

, 11-00,    - .

----------


## Rubens

> , 11-00,    - .

  ?  ?

----------

> , 11-00,    - .

        ?        ? :)

----------


## _Viki_

> ?        ? :)

    ,     
,         .   500    ...
  ???

----------


## Rubens

> ,     
> ,         .   500    ...
>   ???

       !!!   -  
  ?      ?

----------

**:     

> !!!   -

       !!! (,  ) :)))))))))))

----------


## _Viki_

> !!!   -  
>   ?      ?

     ,    
  ,      ,
  ? ))

----------


## Rubens

> ,    
>   ,      ,
>   ? ))

   ))  
[COLOR="Red"]*Odo:     .*

----------


## Scald

*Rubens*,  ,

----------

*Scald*,    .        ?     ?   ...

----------


## _Viki_

> *Rubens*,  ,

  ,       )))

----------


## Scald

> *Scald*,    .        ?     ?   ...

   ,      
[COLOR="Red"]*Odo:     .*

----------


## Rubens



----------


## Odo

> ...   㳿      ,     .        .           ,  -,  -,        ,   .   :).

        "",   ,       "",    ?

----------


## Rubens

)      )

----------


## Odo

> ,       )))

    ,       .

----------


## Ihor

> ,      (  -   ,  )      \    \,   -  ,  . ,     ,    .     (   )))),      .

        ,           , !         ,        -  
,         ,             ,         ,         ..

----------


## Odo

> ,           , !         ,        -

  -    ? -,       ,       . 

> ,         ,             ,         ,         ..

   .      ?

----------


## Ihor

> 1  ?           ,  ?

   ,        ,        ,        ,     ,     :)   

> -    ? -,       ,       . .      ?

   ,     
      ,       ,   ,

----------


## Odo

> ,            ,       ,   ,

        ?   ?
     ,

----------


## Ihor

> ? *  ?*
>      ,

    ,   ,   :)

----------


## Odo

> ,   ,   :)

  ,

----------


## Rubens

,    ,    .    !     .

----------


## _Viki_

---,    ??? 
 
, ,       ?
  :
-,        ?
-  ...  ????
-,.. ...   ..

----------


## Odo

> ---,    ??? 
>  
> , ,       ?
>   :
> -,        ?
> -  ...  ????
> -,.. ...   ..

        .     . . 
 ,           ? ͳ,  ,                     ,     :   ,           , ?

----------


## _Viki_

> .     . .
>  ,           ? ͳ,  ,                     ,     :   ,           , ?

    ,  ,   ,      
, . ,       ,
    ,   .
  .  .
  ,,     . ))

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,   ,      
> , . ,       ,
>     ,   .
>   .  .
>   ,,     . ))

  ,         / , ?   , ,  ,     ?

----------


## _Viki_

> ,         / , ?   , ,  ,     ?

   ...  ,   ???  
   .

----------


## Odo

> ...  ,   ???  
>    .

   ,     .   ,   . 
  ,      ,       ,  -,    :  -   ,       .     ,   ,      ,  ,         : ,  ,  - ,  ...    ,   , .       ,   ,    ,   -   ,      .          /  ,        ,    .     ,        ,   ,   .
³,         ,     .

----------


## Rubens

?      
      ,  ,    .

----------


## _Viki_

> ,        ,   ,   .

  ..   .     ,  ,
,      ,     .
     ???   

> ?

   -  .      ,
       .

----------


## Odo

> ..   .     ,  ,
> ,      ,     .
>      ???

          ,               .       ,          ,                 .        ,   . 
,       ,            ,

----------


## _Viki_

> ,       ,            ,

  ...   .
,      .
, . 
-   -  :
"    ,    .
 ,    ,  ,  
   .."

----------


## Odo

> ...   .
> ,      .
> , . 
> -   -  :
> "    ,    .
>  ,    ,  ,  
>    .."

          ,    ,        ,      ,   ,        .

----------


## _Viki_

> ,    ,        ,      ,   ,        .

  ,  ,   - ,- ,     .
...     :
,       (   ???))),
    .

----------


## Rubens

> ,    ,        ,      ,   ,        .

          ,  -   .?    .   

> ,  ,   - ,- ,     .
> ...     :
> ,       (   ???))),
>     .

     ,   ,  ,    .    ,    , -             . 
   ,   ,     .

----------


## _Viki_

> ,   ,     .

  ?

----------


## Rubens

> ?

  ?      .

----------


## Odo

**:     

> ,  -   .?    .

       .     

> ...     :
> ,       (   ???))),
>     .

   

> ?

  ,      ,     ?

----------


## _Viki_

> ,      ,     ?

  
     ,    .
    .
 -,    ,
  - ))
  ,   ,

----------


## Rubens

> ,    .
>     .
>  -,    ,
>   - ))
>   ,   ,

   ,    "  ...." ,  ?   ,   ,

----------


## _Viki_

> ,    "  ...." ,  ?   ,   ,

  ...         , ? 
        ?
- , -,   ..

----------


## aneisha

*_Viki_*,  ,     )))))  , , ,     .  ))))

----------


## Rubens

> ...         , ? 
>         ?
> - , -,   ..

     )

----------


## _Viki_

,*aneisha*,   
  - ,     "  "

----------


## Rubens

> ,*aneisha*,   
>   - ,     "  "

       ,      !

----------


## _Viki_

> ,      !

        ...
    ..))

----------


## aneisha

**:      

> "  "

   ,

----------


## Rubens

> **:     
>  ,

     

> ...
>     ..))

   ))

----------


## _Viki_

**:     

> **:     
>  ,

----------


## aneisha

> 

    , ,      ))))))

----------


## Rubens

,    !        ))

----------


## aneisha

**:        ?)))

----------


## _Viki_

> , ,      ))))))

  :  "   "??

----------


## Rubens

??

----------


## _Viki_

> **:        ?)))

   ..

----------


## Rubens

**:         ?

----------


## _Viki_

**:     

> ?

     ,     ?

----------


## Rubens

**:    http://www.caraudio.com.ua/index.php?cid=28

----------


## Rubens

? )))

----------


## _Viki_

,     ))))
 ,    )))
      .
 ?

----------


## Rubens

> ,     ))))
>  ,    )))
>       .
>  ?

   )) ,      . 
 ))

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Rubens

> ?

     ?   ,   ,      ))

----------


## rust

...         ,  10       ....  
       .

----------


## Rubens

> ...         ,  10       ....  
>        .

       ,     ?    .      ,   ?

----------


## rust

.       , .     ....      ?

----------


## Rubens

> .       , .     ....      ?

     ?    ?

----------


## rust

> ,   ?

     ?

----------


## Rubens

> ?

        ?         .

----------


## rust

> ?         .

        .
   !

----------


## Rubens

> .
>    !

      ! 
    ,     .
 , -  , !! ,     ?   !   ?   !
    ,    ,  ,  .      !       ,    ,            !

----------


## _Viki_

> 

  ..    ...    ))

----------


## Rubens

> ..    ...    ))

   ,  )

----------


## _Viki_

,  .
  ,  -  )) 
..   .    , 
       .
    -  .  _ 
, , .
    -
   . 

     .
  ,   
   . 
   .
  ,   ,

   . 
   .
  -  .
     .
   !_
(.) 
      ?
       ,
 .
    :
"   ..  .."

----------


## Rubens

> ,  .
>   ,  -  )) 
> ..   .    , 
>        .
>     -  .  _ 
> , , .
>     -
>    . 
> 
> ...

  ,     !         ,    )

----------


## V00D00People



----------


## _Viki_

> 

   ,    .
      .
       ,   .
   .
.. , ,   .
 -   ,  ,
    ( ,, -   ,-        )
 ,    ,    
  .   
)))    ))

----------


## V00D00People

> -   ,  ,
>     ( ,, -   ,-        )
>  ,    ,    
>   .

   ?        3       ? 
  ,      .

----------


## _Viki_

*V00D00People*,
        ,     ? ))
, ,  .
     . 
   3-         .

----------


## Rubens

> 

  ,   ,     ,     !      ,     !

----------


## Odo



----------


## Rubens

..  )   )     ))  )

----------


## Regen

.   ,    .
,    "" : , ,   ?    "",    .
   -   .     ,   -         ,    .

----------


## admin

,             .
³   :     .        ,      ,     .   -  -.
 , ,           ,      -  .

----------


## Regen

> ,             .
> ³   :     .        ,      ,     .   -  -.
>  , ,           ,      -  .

            ,   -     .

----------


## admin

,  ,   -      ,      ,         .

----------


## Regen

> ,  ,   -      ,      ,         .

     ,     ? ,      ?

----------


## nickeler

*Regen*,      ,   , . ,    - .    ?

----------


## Odo

> *Regen*,      ,   , . ,    - .    ?

       :  = 99%   + 1% , .     ,

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*, ,     ! "  -      " -    .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*, ,     ! "  -      " -    .

        ,  ,   ?

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,   "  "   (, ..!  ?) .            ,       .    -   .     ?            " " -  .   ,    .     ,  " "   ,    ,     .  , ...     ...,    .           . "   ?    ?  ? ?   ?" -   .  ,   ,        "   ?" .      "      "...    ?    ,     .   ! !

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,   "  "   (, ..!  ?) .

    ,    . 

> .    -   .     ?            " " -  .   ,    .

     ,                ,   ,     ,               ,    ,      ,    ?      /    . 

> ,  " "   ,    ,     .  , ...     ...,    .

     ,   ,   , . 

> . "   ?    ?  ? ?   ?" -   .  ,   ,        "   ?" .      "      "...    ?

       ,  ,     ,  ,      . ϳ   . 

> ,     .   ! !

     ,     ?

----------


## nickeler

*Odo*,       ,    "  "    .    ?    ?      "  ,     ".     .   -     ... ,   ,     "  ".    - ,   .     - !   ,   , ,     -      .  .            .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,       ,    "  "

    : "  "  

> .    ?    ?

    ,   ,   ,    . 

> "  ,     ".

        . 

> .   -     ... ,   ,     "  ".    - ,   .     - !   ,   , ,     -      .  .            .

    ,      ?     
,     ,   .

----------


## rust

... 
   ...
    ,     ,     ...
   ...           .
 ,

----------


## Odo

> ͳ,  :     ,  ,    .

    ,  ,    ,  ,        -,    ? 

> ,,    ,      .

     ? 

> ,  ,   ,     .      .

  ,      ? ,   ?  ,  : "   ."

----------


## Regen

> ,  ,    ,  ,        -,    ?

        ?
,   :  ,  ,    -  .    

> ?

       ,      ,     .   

> ,      ? ,   ?  ,  : "   ."

   , ,  ,      ,  - .

----------


## Odo

> ?
> ,   :  ,  ,    -  .

  ĳ  .     ? 

> ,      ,     .

        ,  ? 

> , ,  ,      ,  - .

    ,         ,  .

----------

,      ,        , -.        -  ,    -   ?           ,  ,  . 
     , , ,        ,     /    /.    -  ,    .        ,  "    ,       ",     .   ,   ,      .    ,     .    ,   ,    .     ,    ,       -      .    -  .         .           .    __.  ,  "",    ,  "" -           (  ).   ,   .   ,     ,   "",  ""  ""  "".    !   ,    -  .  
   .   , ,      /"-" -   /,   .    ,   ,  ,    .         -  .      ,       -,     .       . 
   ,     ,    -   -, .net.

----------


## Tail

,   "                "       .           . -   ,                   ,          ...,

----------


## Odo

> ...   ,                   ,          ...

    ( )     ,  ?   ,  ,

----------


## Tail

> ( )     ,  ?   ,  ,

       ,         ,       .

----------


## Odo

> ,         ,       .

     ,      -,     ,      .

----------


## rust

> ,      -,     ,      .

        ?

----------


## Rubens

)

----------


## Regen

³  .      .    ?  , .  

> ĳ  .     ?

  ,    .  

> ,  ?

      .  

> ,         ,  .

       ?      5:27-30?   

> ?

     ,   ""       .

----------

,              .   ,   .   ,  ,           16-20.

----------

> ,

   

> "       : !        !".

   /Hitch/

----------


## Rubens

)   ,      )    , ))

----------


## Odo

> ³  .      .    ?  , . 
> ,    . 
>     .

      ,              ,          ,     " "? 

> ?      5:27-30?

       ,     .       ,    :    ?
   : 

> =   , ; ,

  ³              .  . 
  ,  ,  ,        .     ,       -    ,    ,   ,  ,      ,       .          ,   ,  ,      

> ,   ""       .

     ?  ?   

> /Hitch/

     : 
   ,      : " ,     ?"

----------


## Regen

> ,              ,          ,     " "?

  "  ,    ,      ,   - ,   - ,     - ,    - ,       .      ."-     

> ,     .       ,    :    ?
>    :³              .  .

    ?     -  .               .   

> ,  ,  ,        .     ,       -    ,    ,   ,  ,      ,       .          ,   ,  ,

  .  

> ?  ?

   ,      쒿 ,  . , ...

----------


## Rubens

!

----------


## Regen

> !

  ,    ? -...
:  - ,   -   !

----------


## Rubens

> ,    ? -...
> :  - ,   -   !

    !

----------

> :
>     ,              ,          ,     " "?  
> - - - - - -
> Regen :
> "  ,    ,      ,   - ,   - ,     - ,    - ,       .      ."-

  Regen,        ,        ()   ,     ()?    

> Regen :
>   ?     -  .               .

  "  " -     ?     ,   ,           ?     ,   - ?     ,      -     .          ,     -     -   ,    .

----------


## Odo

> "  ,    ,      ,   - ,   - ,     - ,    - ,       .      ."-

          ? 

> ?     -  .               .

     "  "   ? 

> ... , ...

   ,  ? 
  :   
       "" ,          :

----------


## Regen

> ?

   ,  ,  , ,  -   ? ҳ  ?     ,        " ".  

> "  "   ?

  ,  **        ?  

> ,  ?

   ,   .

----------


## Odo

> ,  ,  , ,  -   ? ҳ  ?     ,        " ".

        .        ,           ,       ,     ,     . 

> ,  **        ?

       ,    ,      ""    ? 

> ,   .

  ,    ,

----------


## Regen

> "  " -     ?     ,   ,           ?

       ,     ,   .    ?       ,   ,  ? Ƴ     .  , ...  

> ,   - ?     ,      -     .          ,     -     -   ,    .

     -         .       -   .

----------


## Odo

> ,     ,   .    ?       ,   ,  ? Ƴ     .  , ...

      ,  ,  ,    ? 

> -         .       -   .

      ?   ,     ?

----------


## Regen

> .        ,           ,       ,     ,     .

       -  ,  ,  ,  .     ?  

> ,    ,      ""    ?

  ǳ ?    ,   ""     ?  

> ,    ,

  ,   ,  .   

> ,  ,  ,    ?

      ,   .    ,    .  

> ?   ,     ?

  ,  .

----------


## Odo

> -  ,  ,  ,  .     ?

         ?   ? 

> ǳ ?    ,   ""     ?

        ,   ? 

> ,   ,  .

           ? 

> ,   .    ,    .

       , ?    ? 

> ,  .

   ,    ?

----------


## Regen

> ?   ?

  , ,    ,   -  .     쳺.    -   ,   ,   . ,      ,     -   .   ,   .   -  .   

> ,   ?

    ,   ,         .  

> ?

         ? ֳ -    

> , ?    ?

   ,    .  ,  ,     .  ,  :      ,         .  

> ,    ?

     , ,

----------

*Odo*,  -,   - ,     ,   ,     . ,     "..." -    .      :)  *Regen*,  ,      .           :)

----------


## Regen

> *Odo*,  *Regen*,  ,      .           :)

  , ,     ?

----------


## Rubens

))      ,    ,  !

----------


## Rubens

:?

----------


## Creed

.     .  1%,      . 17

----------


## V00D00People

i    :))))

----------


## Ihor

> .     .  1%,      . 17

  ,    17     ,    ,     100% :)

----------


## Rubens

!        ,            ""

----------


## rust



----------


## Rubens

))          8)

----------


## Mr.Kronko

! ?

----------


## Rubens

> ! ?

   )           )    ,         )))

----------


## Mr.Kronko

-
      ,   
      " .. -  !" 
            - 
   -                      ?       
   ..             
     -  
        !! 
(  )

----------


## Rubens

> -
>       ,   
>       " .. -  !" 
>             - 
>    -                      ?       
>    ..             
>      -  
>         !! 
> (  )

      " .. -  !"
  -      
   ))

----------


## Rubens

))    !

----------


## Regen

> ))    !

   ,   ! ,    !  , -   , ...

----------


## Rubens

> ,   ! ,    !  , -   , ...

  ,      !

----------


## rust

> ,      !

      ?

----------


## Rubens

> ?

  rust        ))  ?   -   ,   ,      ?
  :"     ,   ,       ?"   ,       !        ,       ,       !     ,  ,    ,                  !

----------


## rust

> rust        ))  ?   -   ,   ,      ?
>   :"     ,   ,       ?"   ,       !        ,       ,       !     ,  ,    ,                  !

    .           .

----------


## laithemmer

*Rubens*,        ,    ,        ,    -    -,   -   )) .
     ,  ?    ?  ,  ...

----------


## Rubens

> .           .

        .   

> *Rubens*,        ,    ,        ,    -    -,   -   )) .
>      ,  ?    ?  ,  ...

      !     ?-       .     ,     ,     ,     !       "  ,    ."

----------


## laithemmer

,     , -        ?!  ,    ,  :  ,  .     , , ,       "".   ,   ,         "".
 ,    . 
.. ͳ   ,     -   ,     ""  ,        ,  ,     . ,   ...

----------


## Rubens

> ,     , -        ?!  ,    ,  :  ,  .     , , ,       "".   ,   ,         "".
>  ,    . 
> .. ͳ   ,     -   ,     ""  ,        ,  ,     . ,   ...

           .

----------


## laithemmer

**:    *Rubens*,   ,  -  ,    ,     .       .    ...      -     ,           ...

----------


## Rubens

> **:    *Rubens*,   ,  -  ,    ,     .       .    ...      -     ,           ...

   ?    !       ,    !

----------


## laithemmer

**:     

> ?    !       ,    !

    쳺,    ?  ?  ,  ,   -   ,   ,   쳺.
   -   ,   .

----------

*rust*,  *laithemmer*, ,    ,      ,     ,      ?      ,     ?   -.   .   .
       -    !       -    .
//        . *   , .*  
 ,       (, ,    ).        - , , ,   .       -   -     -    ,      ,        , -      ,     -   .      )) 
_________________
       ,       ,       ! 
________________ 
 ,        ,  ,        , , ,  - ,   ,    .  ,       ,    .

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*,     !!!      ,    ???    ,     ?           ,  (   )       "" ?     ,    .  , ,      .     ,    ,    ,     ...  ...          ...,    .

----------


## laithemmer

**,      ?      ,       .      ,      ,   "". ,   ,   ,   -   ? 
     ,    ,    ,     . 
   )

----------


## nickeler

**,  , ,  ,   ( )      .    ?     ,    ,           ,      ,     "    ,  ", " ,  ".     .     ,   ,    .   ,   ,  ,     쳺. 
 ,   .      ,   ,  .    ,         - ,  .  ,    ( )  . .     -   ,    .    , ,  ...

----------


## rust

> ?    !       ,    !

     ?

----------


## Rubens

> **,      ?      ,       .      ,      ,   "". ,   ,   ,   -   ? 
>      ,    ,    ,     . 
>    )

    ?   !    ,   ,      1  ,       ,         ,   ,    25   ,        ,               ,  !       , ,   ,         !       ,      5-6 !  ?

----------


## admin

,         -   ?  ,  ,  *nickeler* *laithemmer*.

----------

*laithemmer*, *nickeler*,  ,  ,  .                 .  
   -           .       .     ,     ,  .  
    - ,   ,     .   .   -    -   ,    (- ).                ,        ,      .
(      ,   ,    ,         ,     ),       -           (      ).  
      ,  ,    .    ,     ,        . 
      -     .  ,       ,        .      . 
   ! :)

----------


## Rubens

> **,  , ,  ,   ( )      .    ?     ,    ,           ,      ,     "    ,  ", " ,  ".     .     ,   ,    .   ,   ,  ,     쳺. 
>  ,   .      ,   ,  .    ,         - ,  .  ,    ( )  . .     -   ,    .    , ,  ...

      ,     !       !            !           !      ,   ,    ,       ,    !   

> ?

      ?     !   

> *laithemmer*, *nickeler*,  ,  ,  .                 .  
>    -           .       .     ,     ,  .  
>     - ,   ,     .   .   -    -   ,    (- ).                ,        ,      .
> (      ,   ,    ,         ,     ),       -           (      ).  
>       ,  ,    .    ,     ,        . 
>       -     .  ,       ,        .      . 
>    ! :)

         ,    !      ,     ,             ,  ! 
   ,      !       ,     ,          ,     !    ,                             !

----------


## laithemmer

**,   -   , ,  :  ,     .   ,     -  ,  ,          .  *Rubens*,    -       -  .   :    ,     ,    .         "", ?    ?   ,    쳺,    ?!
    -      ?   *fragov*,     -    .      ,    -   .     .     .          ,     . ճ      ?

----------


## Rubens

*Rubens*,    -       -  .   :    ,     ,    .         "", ?    ?   ,    쳺,    ?!
    -      ?  
           !     ! 
  )          .

----------


## laithemmer

> !

         躿 ? ҳ       - -.   

> )          .

         .    -      ...

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*,   ,     ,     !   !     , ?  ,     . 
 ,     ,    ,     .

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,   ,     ,     !   !     , ?  ,     . 
>  ,     ,    ,     .

        !         , " "!

----------


## laithemmer

**:    *nickeler*,  "  " -  ..     -  , !

----------


## Rubens

> 躿 ? ҳ       - -. 
>   ,     ,        !        10-20   ))!        ,    ,  ,    ,   ,       ,   ! 
>        .    -      ...

      ,     ))   

> 躿 ? ҳ       - -. 
>        .    -      ...

    ,     ,        !        10-20   ))!        ,    ,  ,    ,   ,       ,   !  
    ,     ))   

> **:    *nickeler*,  "  " -  ..     -  , !

      )) 
      !! http://www.poltavaforum.com/znayomst...hchaetsya.html 
http://www.poltavaforum.com/znayomst...-telefony.html

----------


## rust

*Rubens*,   

> ?     !

      ?

----------

*Rubens*,    . ,    .    ?
         , ,     ?
 ?
ϳ ,       ,           - !   䳺 ,     .  .

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,  
>     ?

  ...      !      ,           !        !    2     !                    !        )        ))  , , , , !    

> *Rubens*,    . ,    .    ?
>          , ,     ?  
>  ?
> ϳ ,       ,           - !   䳺 ,     .  .

    ,     ?     ?))   ,   !    !

----------


## rust

*Rubens*,   

> !

   ....  .
     .    .   . 
  .

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,  
>  ....  .
>      .    .   . 
>   .

    1 ,   2 !   ?    ,    ,    !     !       !

----------


## rust

> 1 ,   2 !   ?    ,    ,    !     ,      !

          -    ... **:       ,

----------


## Rubens

> -    ... **:       ,

       ,           !        !

----------


## rust

> ,           !        !

  ...  ....   . ...

----------


## Rubens

> ...  ....   . ...

  ... ,     ,        !       ,      !          ,     ,        ,      !          ?

----------


## rust

. 
 .   .      .

----------


## Rubens

> . 
>  .   .      .

      ,,        ))          !          ! ..     ! ...  !

----------

> ,     ?     ?))   ,   !    !

  ͳ   ,  ,  . 
    ,  . http://www.poltavaforum.com/blogs/22...ez-trusov.html 
     . 
   :     ,     (       ,    ).    : "     ?".   , .  
: "...  ?"
: "   ?"
 : "  ... "  .. ...-..... ...."
    ,       _""_.             . .

----------


## Rubens

> ͳ   ,  ,  . 
>     ,  . http://www.poltavaforum.com/blogs/22...ez-trusov.html 
>      . 
>    :     ,     (       ,    ).    : "     ?".   , .  
> : "...  ?"
> : "   ?"
>  : "  ... "  .. ...-..... ...."
>     ,       _""_.             . .

      ,    2 )  ,  )             !       ,   ,   ))

----------


## nickeler

**:    **,      -      ,  ,      .        ,       !    ,

----------


## Rubens

> **:    **,      -      ,  ,      .        ,       !    ,

      !

----------

> ,    !      ,     ,             ,  !

    ,  .     ,             -   ,   (  ).       ,  . .,  ,         ,     15   ,     _.  
    -  ,     ,   , -   ,     .. , , ,     -   ,   ,    . , , . 
       .     ,     ,        -      (.. ).     -   10-20. 
, ,  ,   ,      . 
  ,          .   ,    ,  ,     .     "   "   .  ,     .  ,  ...     ,   .   . 
 ...    .  ()     () .     . .  .       ,    .    -  ,      , -,       (     ).  -        .   ""  .    

> ,      !       ,     ,          ,     !   ,                             !

  :)    .   ,    .

----------


## Rubens

> ,  .     ,             -   ,   (  ).       ,  . .,  ,         ,     15   ,     _.  
>     -  ,     ,   , -   ,     .. , , ,     -   ,   ,    . , , . 
>        .     ,     ,        -      (.. ).     -   10-20. 
> , ,  ,   ,      . 
>   ,          .   ,    ,  ,     .     "   "   .  ,     .  ,  ...     ,   .   . 
>  ...    .  ()     () .     . .  .       ,    .    -  ,      , -,       (     ).  -        .   ""  .    
> :)    .   ,    .

        95% (5%  ) !  ,      ,           ,      !    ,      ,     ,                ,   !      ,     ,             .   ,      ,   ,       "   ,  ".      "321"       !               ,   ,       ,      -  [COLOR="Red"]      ,   -    !

----------

> ,   !    !

   

> ,   -    !

    " "  "   "?
      :_         ,     ,     ?_(.  ;       ;  ).  ,   , ,       .   ?      ,      ,   ?    ,          .   (      ,          10   10 ,     ..     ),        , .

----------


## Rubens

> " "  "   "?
>       :_         ,     ,     ?_(.  ;       ;  ).  ,   , ,       .   ?      ,      ,   ?    ,          .   (      ,          10   10 ,     ..     ),        , .

      ,    !       ,  1 -     )  !    .        ))         !

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*,  ,      . " ,   .   ,       ,   ""  .  ,    ,     .  ,   ,       .       .

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,  ,      . " ,   .   ,       ,   ""  .  ,    ,     .  ,   ,       .       .

      !      !

----------


## Rubens

,      ?   ,         .!

----------


## admin

> ,      ?   ,         .!

  ,    YouTube.

----------

> ,      ,   ,       "   ,  ".      "321"       !               ,   ,       ,      -  [COLOR="Red"]      ,   -    !

  ,    .     ,        /    ,       /.
(...     ...)
-!
----!
-  / :) /,  , ?
- , .      !       !   ! 
-  ,    ?
-    ,     ,   !  !
-  .
- .
-  ?
-  !
- ? //
--.
(...  ...  ...  )
-     ,   ,    ! 
- ,  !
-  !    ,  .
-   ))
(...  ...)
- ,   .....  ......,     ,   , ,  ! Ӹ! ,       (     10).
-,    .
-.
-.
---
        .    ""   "",     . ,    -.   ""  :)
,     ,    ,   .  

> *Rubens*,  ,      . " ,   .   ,       ,   ""  .  ,    ,     .  ,   ,       .       .

  -  -  - ?      - ?  ,   :)
         -      ,    ,    -   ,   ,   ,    (   ) - .
 ,        ?     ""     .  ,        ?    ,  ""     . 
   ,   ,      -  ,   .   -    .    .   -  .     ,       . ? ,  ))
         ""))

----------


## rust

*Rubens*,   

> ,   -    !

         ...

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,  
>        ...

     ,            ,         ,     !          ,    ,     !

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*,  !       ,   ,       .  ,          -  -,   -  ?        ,      (       ,   ..  ),  .     .        .   .     .        ,    ,    ,         .    ,     .   -       ,   ,    _     .    ?  **,     ,   ,   .     ,      .     -...  .   " -  ",           
 ,      . ,   ,       ?  ,  ,  ...      """      ()       .  ,       ,   , ...   ,        ,      .ϳ      -     ...  .
       ... 
  .   ,    ,      ,      .       ,      ,      ,    ,    ,   .     ,      ,     (   )      ",   ,   !     ,   ".  ?

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,  !       ,   ,       .  ,          -  -,   -  ?        ,      (       ,   ..  ),  .     .        .   .     .        ,    ,    ,         .    ,     .   -       ,   ,    _     .    ?

       ,       !  ,      !         ,    !      !

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*,     :)     "  - ".  .    ,   .  ,   ,        ,   ?

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,     :)     "  - ".  .    ,   .  ,   ,        ,   ?

          !    ,   !

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*, !    ,     ... ( ,  )

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*, !    ,     ... ( ,  )

         ))

----------


## Rubens

,   ,  !!

----------

*nickeler*,    ,    - .
  .   -  ,        ,    ,  ,       ))
  -      . ,    ,     . 
     "  ",    .
 (, ))    .     -. ,     ,  -     . , , , .  ,       . 
    ,   ,    .  ,  ,   .    .  .         .
   ,  ,  ,   ,     ,       , ,        (  ).
   ,    .   . ,       ,       -  ,    ,   .  ..     ,   ,    .    ,      ,    -,    .    ,      .  ?  ---)) 
,   ))      .     .

----------


## Rubens

, !!  http://rutube.ru/tracks/1246616.html...6a5e936d8eca5f

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*,  , ?  ?   ?     -  ...

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,  , ?  ?   ?     -  ...

   )

----------


## nickeler

**,  !  ! but,   ,            .      ,    ,      .    ,    ,  ,     ,   -  ,       (,  ),    " ?    . ."   " ,   ..."   .    , "  "...        ,   ,          -     ...       ,       ,    ,   .    ,     ?      , ,   !     -   -,   ,   !          ͳ!          .  *Rubens*,      

> ",    "16+"      16 ."

   ,       ?    ?

----------

)   http://lurkmore.ru/

----------


## Rubens

> **,  !  ! but,   ,            .      ,    ,      .    ,    ,  ,     ,   -  ,       (,  ),    " ?    . ."   " ,   ..."   .    , "  "...        ,   ,          -     ...       ,       ,    ,   .    ,     ?      , ,   !     -   -,   ,   !          ͳ!          .  *Rubens*,     
>  ,       ?    ?

      ))   !     !!   

> )   http://lurkmore.ru/

    ?      !     !   ,  !   !

----------


## Rubens

!!          !!

----------

!! !!

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*, ,  . , ,    .  ** , -!  !        ,    ! !  http://the-blacky.livejournal.com/444347.html 
, *Rubens*,    ,   ,      ?             ?  ,   ""  ?     , ,   ,    !      ? 
 : *Rubens*,      ????  !    !     ! *   *

----------

**:     

> , -!  !        ,    ! !  http://the-blacky.livejournal.com/444347.html

      ,     .     ,      " "         .       .

----------


## aneisha

.  , ,  . 
 .      ,           (--,          ).  ,       .  ,        ""  .    ,    . 
      ,    ,            -  ,     . .   .

----------


## Rubens

> .  , ,  . 
>  .      ,           (--,          ).  ,       .  ,        ""  .    ,    . 
>       ,    ,            -  ,     . .   .

       !       ,    !     " !!!"   

> *Rubens*, ,  . , ,    .  ** , -!  !        ,    ! !  http://the-blacky.livejournal.com/444347.html 
> , *Rubens*,    ,   ,      ?             ?  ,   ""  ?     , ,   ,    !      ? 
>  : *Rubens*,      ????  !    !     ! *   *

        ,           !!     ))

----------

*Rubens*,       __ ?
   .   ! -!
          "". ǳ  "" ,     ,         ,   .   ,  . ,   ,     ,    . ?

----------

----, ----

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,       __ ?
>    .   ! -!
>           "". ǳ  "" ,     ,         ,   .   ,  . ,   ,     ,    . ?

              ?      !

----------


## rust

> ?      !

   !  !

----------


## Rubens

> ?      !

    ,   ))     ))

----------

> *Rubens*,       __ ?
>    .   ! -!
>           "". ǳ  "" ,     ,         ,   .   ,  . ,   ,     ,    . ?

   ,      ?  ,      ,  ,       ,   ? )) 
,  -      .  -  .      ()       ,    ,   2 ,      ,     ,     -  ( ),         -   ))   ))))   

> .  , ,  . 
>  .      ,           (--,          ).  ,       .  ,        ""  .    ,    . 
>       ,    ,            -  ,     . .   .

     .  "     ".   - ,  ,    )))      .   ,    ""))

----------

> ,      ?  ,      ,  ,       ,   ? ))

   !   ,     ,     ,      10 .      ,        ,           .    ,        .      ,         .              㳿. 㳿 .    ,       ,   .      䳿        .

----------


## 23q

Rubens        #678,  -  )

----------


## aneisha

**,  ,   쳺          ))).     )))))

----------

> !   ,     ,     ,      10 .      ,        ,           .    ,        .      ,         .              㳿. 㳿 .    ,       ,   .      䳿        .

   -  ?  . ,  ,   .    .     "...      ,     ..."))) 
  .      ,    ,   -      .      ,  -  .    "".     ,    ,      ))    ,   )) 
      ?     ,     , ?    ,  ,      ,  ,  .     ?      ?     .   .      ,       .      (  "" "", "", "-"),  .  *aneisha*,   )) 
   - "     ".  "   () "))

----------


## aneisha

**:    **,    )))))

----------

> ,  ,      ,  ,  .

    ,  __   

> ?

         ,             ,     _-_.    ,  __    ,        - (   -)    .  

>

----------

**,  ,    .        () .    :
- - - - -
 ()     () .
- - - - - 
,   -     ,        . ..  ,  ,   -       (  -   -  ).
   -,   ,   ,     .    . 
    .    " " -  ,   , ..    .
       (    ).   . ,  ""    ,   ?  - , )) 
  - -    ,     ,    ,  *,     - ,  ,   ,     .*     .   ,        -     .       ,      (  -   , ..      ). 
. .     .     ""))  *aneisha*, ,    - 2  , 3                  ))

----------


## Rubens

> !   ,     ,     ,      10 .      ,        ,           .    ,        .      ,         .              㳿. 㳿 .    ,       ,   .      䳿        .

   !     ,   !       ,             !    "  ,   "    ))  ,          ,        !       ,    !             ,             ))

----------

http://vkontakte.ru/events.php?act=s&gid=5635240
, )))   . - , 
!

----------

> http://vkontakte.ru/events.php?act=s&gid=5635240
> , )))   . - , 
> !

    - ..       "   " (  ) :)

----------


## Rubens

!!    !!   !   !         3  !!

----------

:  

> 1.      *      ,*  ,   **      .

  http://poltava.clan.su/index/0-2

----------


## Rubens

> :  http://poltava.clan.su/index/0-2

   !    !     ?   ?     "    ,    "! 
        ,      1  !!    !!      !      100%                   !!

----------

*Rubens*,  , .))

----------


## Rubens

))        ) ""             2    !     ,    )) 
.    ,         30-60    ,               ))))

----------


## rust

,      ,     .... 
 ,    ...

----------


## Rubens

> ,      ,     .... 
>  ,    ...

       !    !             ))

----------


## Regen

> !    !             ))

      ?   ?

----------


## rust

> !    !             ))

    ""...
       ,   ...
 ,           .

----------


## R0N

> 2

            :      ,         ,

----------


## Rubens

> ?   ?

         ,    ,       ,     ,      !      !   

> ""...
>        ,   ...
>  ,           .

        ,    ,     !        !     25          ,     )

----------


## rust

-    ?            ?

----------


## Rubens

> -    ?            ?

    ?      !   ,          !!   . !             !      !

----------


## rust

> ?      !   ,          !!   . !             !      !

       , .  ,     .   .     .
 ....
.....            ....

----------


## Rubens

> , .  ,     .   .     .
>  ....
> .....            ....

       ,        , ,     !       ,         !       ,  ,    ,   ,   ,  !      ,         !

----------


## rust

> ,        , ,     !

  1. .
2.      .
3.     .
4.   ,       .  .      . 
  -

----------


## Rubens

> 1. .
> 2.      .
> 3.     .
> 4.   ,       .  .      . 
>   -

    ,     ,     ,!     , )

----------


## rust

?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!          ? ?
     ?
       !!!

----------

*Mr.Kronko*,         :  

> *Rubens*,
>           "". ǳ  "" ,     ,         ,   .   ,  . ,   ,     ,    . ?

         ?

----------


## Rubens

> !          ? ?
>      ?
>        !!!

   -      ?   -       !   -     ,      !   

> ?

         ,       !      , , ,      ,        ,    !   ,       ,       !

----------


## Candy_Baby

,         (

----------



----------


## Rubens

))    

> ,         (

  
 ?

----------

,  .      ,   295451516.  18.

----------

7

----------


## rust

"   !" ()     .

----------

""7

----------


## Def

> "   !" ()     .

   .    .()  "  "

----------


## rust

> .    .()  "  "

  **:      .    .

----------


## Def

> **:      .    .

  **:    .  .)

----------


## Rubens

> 7

       ? 
       "" , .     )

----------


## laithemmer

..     
    ,        - !!
   . 
   .  ,   ,    - .    ,   ,   ,  .  , 쳺,    -   ,    .
 ...  . ͳ ,  ,  .     -   .  ³ ,   , ,  -   ,       .
     .   ,      ,       ,      ,   . 
      ,    ,        .    - ",    ... ,   ......- "  . 
     ,    ,   :  ,    ,     -    
 .     ,      .    . "  ....." -  ,  ,    "  ...25..., ...     ,     ..     ?      ? ...   ?      ? ...."
ϳ       ,   ,          ...
    ,   ,        - "      ?    ??"
     ,         "!!"
ĳ    ,       -    ? 
        ,      - ϳ! 
  ,         -      ....
ĳ   ,   ,       -    ,          .
ϳ ,   ,      ,  ,      -  ( -),       -          ,    . 
   ))) ...
      -    , , ,       .     -  ,   .  ,       ,       -          ,      . 
,   :     ,  ,  ,  ,  -   ,    ,  .  
ĳ,    !!   -   ,            : "    !" 
..

----------

,    -    *,  *    (  ,    ,   ).     " " -   .      .
  ,     ,               ,         .           ().
,     )

----------


## laithemmer

,    - ,    ( )   .    -  .  .   ?
 ,             , ,     -   ,        ,     . 
,     ?  ?   -       .    ??      ,       -  ?

----------

> ,       -  ?

             :
1) /, (.: ,         ,   (  )).
 :
//   . 
2) ,     (.:    ).
 :
. 
     ,      -  .     , ,  -       (,    ,    ,         ,       ,   ,   / (..  ). 
   ,    , ,   .       20   -   ,  -    ().

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    , ,   .       20   -   ,  -    ().

  ..
      ,    -    .  ...   "  ,    ,   " 
 ,        ,   ,    )))))

----------

> ..
>       ,    -    .  ...   "  ,    ,   " 
>  ,        ,   ,    )))))

     -      10 000 ,   -        ( ). 
  ,        -             .  ,     ().   

> ĳ,    !!   -   ,            : "    !"

  ,  ,   ,   **        :
1)      ,
2)                .?

----------


## nickeler

,      .   ,    ? 
     ײ,    Ͳ, вٲ.   ,   .        "   . ,  .    ,   ,  -  !            "-",  ,          ,     . ,   ,    ,    .. -  .  ,    ,     㳿 (  )     .       (   ,    ,   )   .   .

----------

*nickeler*,   .       "".    ,      ,  ,        .         ( ).
      -      ,   -   ? 
      -       ,    , .

----------


## nickeler

**,  ,  .  / ,  ,   ...  .     ,     ,     ,     ,        .    - , , ....   ? ...   ,    .    - ,    ,       :)
  ... ,     .        ,   "" ,     " "       .        ,   . ...

----------

*nickeler*, ,     ,   ,   (   -       )      ,      -          . ,  ,    , ,      . 
, ,   ,    **,      .     ,       .
,      ,               ,   ,   .       "  "     -    ,    . 
    ,    ,   ,    ,   .       (     ,   )    ,  .

----------


## nickeler

**,  ,    ! .   ... , ,    .    ,    (     )  , "".        "" (    -  ,        ,     ,            ,   , , - )      .   "  - (  ,  )" ... ,     ?    ,      ...  ,   . ,  .

----------

*nickeler*, ,    .    ,    ,      ,      -   )             , -. ,       -,        ( ,   ),    . 
,  ,    ,      ,   -         ( ,         ). 
    -       ,      .    , ..    . ..   ,        ,          ,   .       .. ().

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  ,   ,   **        :
> 1)      ,
> 2)                .?

   ,   ,    :
1)    ( ?   ??)   -       ( ,  ,    ,      );
2) .  1.
   ,  -    ,  ))) 
,    : ,           ?   ,    ?      -       ,    ,  //,       ,     ?? ͺ, ...   - ĺ, ,

----------

> ,    : ,           ?   ,    ?      -       ,    ,  //,       ,     ?? ͺ, ...   - ĺ, ,

    ,      ,        .  ,    ,           .   , ?     -      .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      ,        .  ,    ,           .   , ?     -      .

       -   ,      ? ...   -  ?
      - , ,      ,     ... ᒺ, !!     ,     .         ,   .   ,         (((
  -   .    ,         ///   ? 
     -    , ....

----------

*laithemmer*, ,   - .  - .  ,           -  ,      (    - "  ,    ").  
 ,  ,    -   (   ,   ).   ?    ,    . ,   ,            ,    .
, ,   -      .
 ,  ,     .
. ,       .      .

----------


## nickeler

**, -!  !        ,    ,   (,     !        !).       ,    73    .   74    .  ,  -           ( ),   -   " "  .      .  ,     ,   -  !        ,    .  ,     . 
 ,    ,      .         "-",    . ! !   !  !       .        .     ,  ,    .   .   :    , !    ,     .     ,    .

----------

*nickeler*, ,       ,   !   " ") 
 ,   ""   .       ,     .   ,  ,     .       - .    -,   ,  ;
-  , ----,  .
- , ,   .
 - ,  ,  .  ""      "".       -       (-   ).
-    ?
 .
- ,    .  .
-   ,   .
 . ,  .     . ,     (  ,   ). 
  ,        -   ,   "" ,   ,  ,   ,     ""  .   

> [B]  ,     ,   -  !        ,    .  ,     .

     ,    _ _,    " ",       , -.             ,     ().

----------


## nickeler

**,          !  ,  ,  ,      ͳ.    ,       .  ,    ,           ,     ,     (!  !)

----------


## Rubens

,   ,     !     ,          ! 
     !     ,  !!   ,       ,       ,      !        !   ,          .    ?-        ,      !!            1 ,   ,     !    ,   ,   ,   ,                          !  
  -   ,            : "    !"
 !!!  !!!         ,     ,    1      ,    ,   ! 
     ,     !     ,         ,        ,     ,   !       1 ,     )

----------

> ,          !

   ,  , .    ,     ,          .

----------


## Rubens

> ,  , .    ,     ,          .

       ,      !

----------


## toha

> ,      !

  Rubens  i    !!!!!!!!

----------


## aneisha

*Rubens*,     "   "?         /, /, /    ( ,  ).       ,      ,   ,  . 
    (,   ).        .            .

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,     "   "?         /, /, /    ( ,  ).       ,      ,   ,  . 
>     (,   ).        .            .

  , ,          "     "     )

----------


## toha

i ,    .
i ,   .

----------


## rust

,     , ,     ...    .    ,           ... 
          ,    ...
 !
    ...

----------


## Rubens

> ,     , ,     ...    .    ,           ... 
>           ,    ...
>  !
>     ...

       !          ,       ,            !          ,       "",      .,     !

----------


## 23q

> !

     ,  ,   ,    ,     ,  !
    ,       ?     , -,    (    ,    )? 
  "  "!!!

----------


## rust

> !          ,       ,             !          ,       "",      .,     !

       .    . 
     . 
        . 
  ""      ,    .
  -    .      .

----------


## Rubens

> .    . 
>      . 
>         . 
>   ""      ,    .
>   -    .      .

        ,        .

----------


## rust

> ,        .

  
      .  
       .

----------


## aneisha

> , ,          "     "     )

    .       ,   . ,     ""    .       ,   ,   -   .         ,     ,    . 
, ,     ,       ,  .     -        ,         "".

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*,      ?   " " ,  .        䳿!    ,       ,       ,     ,     . ,       ?     !

----------


## Irish

,   ,     , / .   ,     .  ,        - 211012496,    . 
:     6 . ;)

----------

?

----------

, :  *Laithemmer* _  -   ,            : "    !"_ 
       , ?  
   :  _  -  _      .   _      -    , , ,       ._  
     ,                  ?  ?   *Nickeler* _       䳿!_  
      \?  _   ,     ,    _  
           . 
      ,          *Irish*

----------


## laithemmer

**,    .  .    76 ,     .   ,  ,       -  -  .
.            -     .  . . ?  
 .

----------


## Rubens

))    ,    !!

----------

,  ?

----------


## Def

> ))    ,    !!

    ,     !
      .

----------


## Regen

,  ...

----------


## Grafff

> (pickup)!   ,     !

  
      .     574863322 ()

----------


## -

*Grafff*,       ,   ----       . -,    ,      .   ))))))))

----------


## Lera

-

----------


## Rubens

,    ) 
      ,  ,        ,    !               ..... 
   !!

----------


## Grafff

,     -.  - ,    .  - ,           ?!

----------


## Rubens

> ,     -.  - ,    .  - ,           ?!

  
,        ! 
  ?   ,    ...

----------


## tosik1190

> ,     -.  - ,    .  - ,           ?!

           !         ???    .                ?

----------


## Fatality-ap

, ,          ... :)))    , ...     ...       ,       ...        ...    ... ...                     ...         404-859-688.    ,   :)))       :)))

----------


## -

> ...                     ...

  -       )    

> ,   :)))       :)))

  ?    -       ""?))

----------


## nevodka

-,     ,   !
, !
 - , "".

----------


## Fatality-ap

...        ,      .   ""    ,      24      ,               ,          .      .         .   ...

----------


## nevodka

*Fatality-ap*, ,           ,      ,   .

----------


## Fatality-ap

> *Fatality-ap*, ,           ,      ,   .

    3  .    ().            ,            ,          . .            ,  ,  .              .    .

----------


## nevodka

*Fatality-ap*, ,   :)

----------


## Fatality-ap

> *Fatality-ap*, ,   :)

      :)))

----------


## Regen

> ...

  Fatality-ap,

----------


## -

> ""

  , , .     . )   

> ,         .

         ?   ,        ?))

----------


## Fatality-ap

> , , .     . )  
>        ?   ,        ?))

      ,      .    50       .    ,     ,    .  
  .        .     ,    -      .

----------


## -

> ,

   ,       ,   - ,   .    .    ? ,  ,   (   ,   ).  ,  ,     ,       ,    - .   

> .        .     ,    -      .

     .    ,  ,     .       " ,     ..."))

----------


## Fatality-ap

> ,       ,   - ,   .    .    ? ,  ,   (   ,   ).  ,  ,     ,       ,    - .  
>    .    ,  ,     .       " ,     ..."))

     ,       .             - .       " ",       .             ,         .  
              .      .    ,   .    : " ,     ..."    90% -  .      ,   . 
      - http://kruz.com.ua/ .

----------


## Rubens

,               2  ,      ! 
     ,  ,         ,  ,         ,    ,     !
   ,       ,       ,   .   24 ,          ,   ""      -  ,       (      ) ,         ""        ,         ,    !        1 ,    -   ! 
   ""  ,             !             !       " " ,        -!  
           1 ,    - !
       2  ,     ,   . 
  Rubens! Read the fucking manual....

----------


## -

> ,       .             - .       " ",       .             ,         .

      ,     .    ,      .    .   *Rubens*, ,.  ,   -  ,   ,  ,   ,  .       ..    - ,     -    ,  ,    , ,   "  "    .   ,  .       ,   .   .  ,    .    , ))

----------


## Fatality-ap

> ,     .    ,    .    .  *Rubens*, ,.   -  ,   ,  .          - ,     -    ,  ,    , ,   "  "    .   ,  .   .  ,    ))

    ,       .       .          .   : http://kruz.com.ua/ -      .

----------


## -

> ,       .       .          .   : http://kruz.com.ua/ -      .

        ,       ,     ?  ...

----------


## nickeler

*Rubens*,            ?

----------


## Regen

> *Rubens*,            ?

  ,  .

----------


## Rubens

> *Rubens*,            ?

            ,   ,     ,         ))

----------


## Fatality-ap

> ,       ,     ?  ...

       .            . :)))      ,   .      ,    ... :)))

----------


## Regen

> ... :)))

  **  ?)))

----------


## Fatality-ap

> **  ?)))

      :)))

----------


## Rubens

,   ?       ,    ,  !       ,   ?

----------


## Fatality-ap

,  ...     :)))

----------


## Red Winter

!    ,      ,  .     ,    ,      !

----------


## Fatality-ap

: 404-859-688.

----------


## Rubens

,  ?  ?  ?

----------


## Fatality-ap

> ,  ?  ?  ?

  ,   ,    .          . :))))             -   ... :)))

----------


## Rubens

, , ,   .

----------


## Red Winter

,           !

----------


## Rubens

!     . 
:    -   .     .        . ,   .  **

----------


## Alex_Tee_

*  !!!*
!!!!   .
     !!!  **:             - ? ?!   (   -    ). 
             .    ,       (  , ),      . 
        ,      ,           ,      . 
        ,  "-"      "",   -:       (      ,      ),  (  )   -   -                        ,    ,   ,   . 
 -       ,           . 
*-*    (,             ),     ,    . 
 , ,    G!         (     "",    .    ). 
      ,  ,       ,     ,     . 
                ( ).                . 
, ,   -    .    ,    20  ,   ,  ,       ,         - ,      ,         .   ,        ,        (-  ). ,       :          ,   (      ,                 ).  : "   ,  " (   ,        ,        ,     )    .       ,       ,  ,       .            ,       .      ( )           ,     ,    .  
 ,  ,     .       ,       ,   ,     . , ,        ,    . 
        ,     ,         ,     . 
         .   ,             .         "    ".        . 
,                        .      ,     , ,   ,      ,          ,      . 
 ,     ,    ,      " ". 
    ,   , ,  ,  ,      .     .     ,          
 -  ,      (,        ,          ).    .               .     ,         (            ).  
     ,      ,   ,  ,     ,  ,  ,  ,      .  
          ,   #.  ,   ,   .  
 .   ,   .   ,     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

... **:     ,       ?  : )    ,       ,        , ,  ,  ,        ; )    ,       ,       ,   ,   - , ,   ,   ,    ,    ,   .     ,     ,     ,                 ,   .  
, #!  
 ,     ,    . , ? , -,   
   " ".

----------


## -

*Rubens*, , ,   .  , -.    (      ).      " ",        .    ,   ,   , .   *Transd*,  ,   20      .     ,  ?   90%   ,    .    ,   - .

----------


## Rubens

> *  !!!*
> !!!!   .
>      !!!  **:             - ? ?!   (   -    ). 
>              .    ,       (  , ),      . 
>         ,      ,           ,      . 
>         ,  "-"      "",   -:       (      ,      ),  (  )   -   -                        ,    ,   ,   . 
>  -       ,           . 
> *-*    (,             ),     ,    . 
>  , ,    G!         (     "",    .    ). 
> ...

     ,      , ,  !  
   "    **,   .  ,     ,      " 
  ""?        !

----------


## -

,      - -   ""  ,       .      .  - ,    .      -    - )

----------


## NICson

""  !!!

----------


## Fatality-ap

.  "" ,         .    .           - 404-859-688.       .                "               ?            - ?"             ,       .    ,

----------


## Ko3aK

!!!!

----------


## Fatality-ap

?

----------


## JPM

> !!!

----------


## Lera

**:     

> !!!!

  ....

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!   !

----------


## Ko3aK

?!?!?

----------


## Regen

> ?!?!?

      ,    .

----------


## rust

> !   !

      ?

----------


## R0N

> !!!!

     ,  ?       . , ,   .

----------


## jamlife

> ,  ?       . , ,   .

   .

----------


## Mihey

> .

    ,  ....

----------


## jamlife

> ,  ....

   ?  ?

----------


## Mihey

,   ,     ,

----------


## rust

...  ... 
     ....

----------


## Def



----------


## Vadik911

!                  !  ! 
     ......
          -  .....   (, ,   .) 
      (          ,        ,  ,     ),               ,                       ...
            ........          ......   .................          ,        , ,   .
   .....    , ,       ,     (  , , ),   ...     ,      (     ,     )!
   ,   ,   !        .....  _p/s    ,   -  ,  - ,   !_ 
*Alex_Tee*   ......     ...      ,  ,         ,     ...          .....      -   - ?????

----------


## Alex_Tee_



----------


## JPM

,        ))

----------

*Alex_Tee_*,        -    ,   .   

> Alex_Tee   ......     ...      ,  ,         ,     ...          .....      -   - ?????

         ,    -. .          .             .      .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Alex_Tee_*,
>          .             .      .

  **:

----------


## rust



----------

*Alex_Tee_*, ,    .          ,     ,   -  ..      .    -           )

----------


## rust

.....           ......

----------

!           ...    ,             ...   ...

----------


## rust

> !           ...    ,             ...   ...

     ?

----------

> ?

     ?

----------


## Mihey

**,     ? ?   .  ?            ?

----------


## rust

> **,     ? ?   .  ?            ?

  ...  ....

----------


## Alex_Tee_



----------

.       ,            (    )    .      , ? 
,  .      ,   .    -    ,        . ..       ,   ,     .     -      ,     ""  ,   .
 /.    ,     ,    , ,      . *          ,    .*

----------


## Vadik911

Alex_Tee    ,               !!!!                                     !!!
  ,        ,    ... !        ....                )))))

----------


## 23q

*Vadik911*,  ?

----------


## Vadik911

!    ,       ,     ,      .(    ,  ,  )....                 .......         ...      .....   ,      ....                   !             ,              ....          !     ,     ....

----------


## rust

> ....

     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> **  **   .

  
? -  -  ---! 
XXI ,   -  !!!

----------


## rust

> ? -  -  ---! 
> XXI ,   -  !!!

       ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

  !    !!!!  䳺?!

----------


## rust

> !    !!!!  䳺?!

      ...      .... 
              ...     .
      ,

----------


## Vadik911

> ?

    )))  

> ? - - ---! 
> XXI ,   -  !!!

  , !     ,      .....  

> ...     .
>       ,

      ,    !       ....    ,, ,    .       !     ,        ,           !           ,    )))))

----------


## rust

> ,    !      ....    ,, ,    .       !

     .      .   .      .  , , .         .   ,      ....    -   .
       .

----------


## Vadik911

> .   .      .  , , .

      " "    ""     ! .  ,  ,     ,     .,         ........   "  "     .!   

> .

    ,        !          !)))))  

> -

   ,          .... !)))

----------


## Gonosuke

> !)))))

   !        ))))

----------


## Vadik911

> Gonosuke

       ,      9         ))))

----------


## rust

> " "    ""     ! .  ,  ,     ,     .,         ........   "  "     .!

     ,        .      ,      .      .    .   .    . 
        ,   .    . 
           .   .        .           .
    .

----------


## Vadik911

!         ,    -    !  rust.......

----------


## rust

,             ....

----------

,  .     .     .      , .

----------


## Vadik911

> , rust

       ...       (    )   ,!            ,          !
   -        !!!!

----------


## rust

> ,  .     .     .      , .

        .          ,     ...    . 
  

> ...    ,  ,
>     -    ... 
>        ,  .
>        ,  .
>        ,  .
>        ,  .
>        ,  .
>        ,  .

----------


## Vadik911

> ....

       ))))))       (   )  ,  !          ,   !      ??

----------


## rust

> ))))))       (   )  ,  !          ,   !      ??

          .    ,             .

----------


## Rubens

.        .      )) (,  5    ,     )
     ,      -.       .    . 
   ,       -         ,    . 
    .

----------


## Def

> ,       -         ,    .
>     .

    .

----------


## Rubens

,   ,    , , ,   -      ,      ,    "  , " .        ,   ,      .
.

----------


## rust

*Rubens*, .    ...

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,       -         ,    .

      -  -    , , , , , , , , ,         ..     *                     ,* !!!\
 :         ,    ,      ,     ,       ,  ,      ...

----------


## Vadik911

> "  , " .        ,   ,      .

       ""!      !  

> ,

   !!!    !                  ,          )))))  )))))         ....  

> ,

  ,  !       ,  ( )    )))

----------

> ,       -         ,    .

  .  ,   -     .  . ---  -     1: 500 000.

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,  !       ,  ( )    )))

  -,        ,     -     ,        ,   .   "-"          ,    .  ,      -  ?  

> , !!!

     -            ,     :- ))
----
     ,   ?  .
   ,      ,              ...

----------


## Vadik911

> rasta-koy

              .....???
           , 

> ,              ...

      .....               ..(   -  )                   ,       ))))))
ps: rasta-koy    ,     ?????  ,            )))

----------


## Def

,        ?
 ! ,  , ,   . 
       .
.    .
)))

----------


## rasta-koy

> 

   -   ,   ,     :- ))

----------

> .....               ..(   -  )                   ,       ))))))
> ps: rasta-koy    ,     ?????  ,            )))

     .   .   .   . ,     .       ,     ",     ".        : "  -   ".

----------


## Rubens

!  
"     :
-
, 
 i 
, 

, 

, 

, 
 o 
, 

, 
 "   
 ,

----------

> !  
> "     :
> -
> , 
>  i 
> , 
> 
> , 
> 
> ...

  *Rubens*,  ,   .
,     ?    -.  ,     :)

----------


## rasta-koy

*Rubens*,    ,      ,    ,      ,     ,             --- , ,  ,     :- ))
 ,  ..,  ,  ,   ,   !   ,     :- ))

----------

,    ?      ,    .      ,  :)

----------


## rasta-koy

> ,    ?

     ,      :- ))
     :- ))

----------


## sharasha

**:     

> :- ))

    ...)

----------

